# Sindh & Balochistan, Terrorism Watch



## Amaa'n

*This is NOT a discussion thread but a Daily SITREP thread on activities of terrorists in Balochistan.*
It will also cover the activities of Terrorist groups sympathizers sitting in Europe & North America.

I repeat, it is NOT a discussion thread. Forum members are welcomed to contribute with relevant news on topic, share tweets, current activity. *If you want to engage in discussion on any of the stuff posted here, please continue with the discussion on this thread*. :

*Thread Link for Discussion*

@The Eagle @jaibi @Horus @Arsalan kindly make it a Sticky thread

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
14


----------



## The Eagle

Sticky Done. SITREP will be updated accordingly. Any discussion other than update, news or information; will lead to permanent thread ban.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

*Sajid Hussain* - Chief Editor *Balochistan Times* goes missing in Sweden. His whereabouts are not known since 2nd March 2020.
Sajid was in self exile since 2017, before that he was *Assistant Editor / Deputy Editor* @ *The News International*, Pakistan.










For last 6-7 months, attempts are being made to have increased coordination & working relationship b/w Sindhi separatists & terrorists operating in balochistan.
This statement will be 2nd such statement coming from SRA

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Amaa'n

Uploading some old stuff from my record








*March 9th - Morning* - *Akeel Murad*, Militant Commander resident of Awaran was killed by unknown men in *Aas'pech, Saravan, Iran*. Attackers drove a sky blue Peugeot car that fled from the scene after the crime. victim was attacked near a Check Post of Iranian forces near Kheyaban Murshid police station.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Metal 0-1

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> View attachment 618389


Yup, looks edited. Even you can tell be this freeze frame he is indoor. Background was added later.


----------



## Amaa'n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244828809746145280

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> View attachment 618389


yes

he is super imposed on that video


----------



## Amaa'n

Some quick analysis of attacks in Q-1 2020. Their can be further analysis based on the data available offline.

Key notes

*BLF* was most active group and had record number of attacks, major chunk of the attacks were Ambush, hinting towards the fact that militants had prior knowledge of the Military convoy movements
*Heavy weaponry *is being deployed by the Militants in large number of attacks, RPG 7, LMG (PKM) is being utilized
*Snipers* are deployed in Ambush attacks or when O.P (outposts) are attacked. They provide cover fire for assault team to close in
*BRAS -* has been utilized for targeted attacks on camps / O.Ps. Their attacks have resulted in most causalities 
*BLA - Central & BRA - Central *- were largely inactive, all the attacks were carried out by *BLA - Bashir Zeb Group & BRA - Bebagar Faction.*
All four groups have separate accounts & would not claim responsibility for each other's attack. Hinting towards the fact that their are internal rifts.
*BLA - Bashir Zeb Group & UBA* had carried out atleast one joint operation (excluded from chart below). To be noted, *BLA central* always had differences with UBA. *BLA Central Leadership* have accused Mehran Marri (brother of Hyrbaryar Marri) of stealing funds from BLA & handing them to UBA. Weapons cache were stolen from BLA & handed to UBA. It is for this reason BLA Central never approved of working with UBA & BLF (BRA to an extent too).












@Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ahmad Saleem

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> *Sajid Hussain* - Chief Editor *Balochistan Times* goes missing in Sweden. His whereabouts are not known since 2nd March 2020.
> Sajid was in self exile since 2017, before that he was *Assistant Editor / Deputy Editor* @ *The News International*, Pakistan.
> 
> View attachment 618184
> View attachment 618185
> 
> 
> For last 6-7 months, attempts are being made to have increased coordination & working relationship b/w Sindhi separatists & terrorists operating in balochistan.
> This statement will be 2nd such statement coming from SRA
> 
> View attachment 618190


Even if the Pakistani agencies have the ability to abduct someone they wont do that in Sweden. Aftermath and pressure from European union outweighs the benefits

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Rea


Ahmad Saleem said:


> Even if the Pakistani agencies have the ability to abduct someone they wont do that in Sweden. Aftermath and pressure from European union outweighs the benefits





BATMAN said:


> Moving FC in Baluchistan without armed drone cover is criminal negligence, irrespective FC has armor or not.
> FC is not fit for the job, besides armored vehicles can be destroyed by foreign trained militias by man pads.
> What's needed to field in Baluchistan is IFV.


Read*1st post of this thread. It is Not a Discussion thread.*


----------



## BATMAN

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Rea
> Read*1st post of this thread. It is Not a Discussion thread.*



Ok than kindly explain your news items... what's it pointing at!
You are posting stuff from history... so is it alright, if we post news from history?


----------



## Amaa'n

BATMAN said:


> Ok than kindly explain your news items... what's it pointing at!
> You are posting stuff from history... so is it alright, if we post news from history?


No, only current news allowed.....don't ruin the thread please


----------



## Amaa'n

*Do not discuss about the attack on this thread (read first post for discussion thread)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

*Pakistan must request Iranian officials for extradition of these terrorists*







@Abu Zarrar , thanks for your support with PTM thread, keep an eye on these savages too

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> *Pakistan must request Iranian officials for extradition of these terrorists*
> 
> View attachment 622643
> 
> 
> @Abu Zarrar , thanks for your support with PTM thread, keep an eye on these savages too


sure bro on it


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Hi,
Here is report on missing persons.Compiled this from two different sources.
1)Commission Of Inquiry On Enforced Disappearances
 Link :http://coioed.pk/

2) Human Rights Council of Balochistan (Baloch separatists propaganda website)
Link: http://hakkpaan.org/
Data provided by HRCB on its website lacks basic details as mentioned in the chart 

Secondly we can use this data-base to search for terrorists when they are eliminated in ops.










@Foxtrot Alpha @Horus I emailed the excel sheet

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

*BLA's Bashir Zeb Group is the only one operating in the area. *No other group has claimed responsibility for any of the attacks in the area
@Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

@Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

*Do not discuss on this thread (read first post for discussion thread)*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

*Do not discuss on this thread (read first post for discussion thread)*
*



*
@Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

*Do not discuss on this thread (read first post for discussion thread)*
*



*


----------



## Amaa'n

*Do not discuss on this thread (read first post for discussion thread)*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

*Do not discuss on this thread (read first post for discussion thread)*
@Horus it's getting interesting!!! one look at the website & it will tell you whose running it





News Intervention is owned by *Pavaani Productions* with two directors
*Laxmi Sinha
Vivek Sinha*

*Pangjyur Incident*
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/panj...k-terrorists-neutralized-in-sf-ambush.663233/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

*Source: Article by Cᴀʟɪʙʀᴇ Oʙsᴄᴜʀᴀ, *someone had shared *exclusive images* with him for his write up & coverage. Hes popular among the terrorist lot as he glorifies their photoshoots. *M16a4* are with QR code which means they were issued to *ANA.* Same were found in Darra 2 years back
@Horus FIP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

This has been created on a green screen in a studio. 



Foxtrot Alpha said:


> View attachment 618389

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

NDS / RAW are bound to mount some activity in Balochistan in coming days in response to recent successes we had in killing the terrorists.

It just isn't good for morale and recruitment if you stay passive while your men are getting killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> *Sajid Hussain* - Chief Editor *Balochistan Times* goes missing in Sweden. His whereabouts are not known since 2nd March 2020.
> Sajid was in self exile since 2017, before that he was *Assistant Editor / Deputy Editor* @ *The News International*, Pakistan.
> 
> View attachment 618184
> View attachment 618185
> 
> 
> For last 6-7 months, attempts are being made to have increased coordination & working relationship b/w Sindhi separatists & terrorists operating in balochistan.
> This statement will be 2nd such statement coming from SRA
> 
> View attachment 618190





Foxtrot Alpha said:


> *Sajid Hussain* - Chief Editor *Balochistan Times* goes missing in Sweden. His whereabouts are not known since 2nd March 2020.
> Sajid was in self exile since 2017, before that he was *Assistant Editor / Deputy Editor* @ *The News International*, Pakistan.
> 
> View attachment 618184
> View attachment 618185
> 
> 
> For last 6-7 months, attempts are being made to have increased coordination & working relationship b/w Sindhi separatists & terrorists operating in balochistan.
> This statement will be 2nd such statement coming from SRA
> 
> View attachment 618190




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256175674445959169

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NeonNinja

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256239505700524037
@Foxtrot Alpha @BHarwana

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Abu Zarrar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256175674445959169


*Missing Baloch journalist Sajid Hussain found dead in Sweden *

Pakistani journalist Sajid Hussain, who was living in exile in Sweden and had been missing since March 2, has been found dead, police said on Friday.
“His body was found on April 23 in the Fyris river outside Uppsala,” police spokesperson Jonas Eronen told _AFP_.
Hussain, hailing from Balochistan, was working part-time as a professor in Uppsala, about 60 kilometres north of Stockholm, when he went missing on March 2.
He was also the chief editor of the _Balochistan Times_, an online magazine he had set up, in which he wrote about drug trafficking, forced disappearances and a long-running insurgency.
*“The autopsy has dispelled some of the suspicion that he was the victim of a crime,” Eronen said.

The police spokesperson added that while a crime could not be completely ruled out, Hussain's death could equally have been the result of an accident or a suicide. *
“As long as a crime cannot be excluded, there remains the risk that his death is linked to his work as a journalist,” Erik Halkjaer, head of the Swedish branch of Reporters without Borders (RSF), told _AFP_.
According to the RSF, Hussain was last seen getting onto a train for Uppsala in Stockholm. Hussain came to Sweden in 2017 and secured political asylum in 2019.
The Pakistan Foreign Office declined to comment when asked about Hussain by _AFP_.
The editorial board of _Balochistan Times_ had publicly shared the news that he had been missing from the Swedish city of Uppsala since March 2 and that a formal case had been filed with the Swedish police on March 3.
Taj Baloch, a friend of Hussain's in Sweden, had met him a day before his disappearance and said everything seemed fine. The next day, his phone was off, and he would not return any calls. The last someone had heard from him was when he was in a hostel office, getting the key of his room and he said he would call back.
The family had expressed profound concern as to how a journalist could go missing in a country like Sweden that always advocates press freedom.

Source:https://www.dawn.com/news/1553737/missing-baloch-journalist-sajid-hussain-found-dead-in-sweden

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Abu Zarrar said:


> *Missing Baloch journalist Sajid Hussain found dead in Sweden *
> 
> Pakistani journalist Sajid Hussain, who was living in exile in Sweden and had been missing since March 2, has been found dead, police said on Friday.
> “His body was found on April 23 in the Fyris river outside Uppsala,” police spokesperson Jonas Eronen told _AFP_.
> Hussain, hailing from Balochistan, was working part-time as a professor in Uppsala, about 60 kilometres north of Stockholm, when he went missing on March 2.
> He was also the chief editor of the _Balochistan Times_, an online magazine he had set up, in which he wrote about drug trafficking, forced disappearances and a long-running insurgency.
> *“The autopsy has dispelled some of the suspicion that he was the victim of a crime,” Eronen said.
> 
> The police spokesperson added that while a crime could not be completely ruled out, Hussain's death could equally have been the result of an accident or a suicide. *
> “As long as a crime cannot be excluded, there remains the risk that his death is linked to his work as a journalist,” Erik Halkjaer, head of the Swedish branch of Reporters without Borders (RSF), told _AFP_.
> According to the RSF, Hussain was last seen getting onto a train for Uppsala in Stockholm. Hussain came to Sweden in 2017 and secured political asylum in 2019.
> The Pakistan Foreign Office declined to comment when asked about Hussain by _AFP_.
> The editorial board of _Balochistan Times_ had publicly shared the news that he had been missing from the Swedish city of Uppsala since March 2 and that a formal case had been filed with the Swedish police on March 3.
> Taj Baloch, a friend of Hussain's in Sweden, had met him a day before his disappearance and said everything seemed fine. The next day, his phone was off, and he would not return any calls. The last someone had heard from him was when he was in a hostel office, getting the key of his room and he said he would call back.
> The family had expressed profound concern as to how a journalist could go missing in a country like Sweden that always advocates press freedom.
> 
> Source:https://www.dawn.com/news/1553737/missing-baloch-journalist-sajid-hussain-found-dead-in-sweden


He was missing for a long time & their twitter handles have been crying about it. Seems like am internal rift or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

@Foxtrot Alpha @Abu Zarrar 

2 March he was last seen boarding a train to Uppsala. He was planning to move into a new apartment in Uppsala.
His body was found on 23 April in the Fyris river outside Uppsala,” Jonas Eronen, a police spokesman

Jonas Eronen said a crime could not be completely ruled out, but that Hussain’s death could equally have been an accident or suicide.

“The autopsy has dispelled some of the suspicion that he was the victim of a crime,” he said.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...journalist-found-dead-in-sweden-sajid-hussain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

*Two armed militants killed by IRGC in two separate Incidents*
According to pro-terrorist media outlets, two baloch militants have been reportedly killed by IRGC in the city of Dilgaan & Saravaan.


*Omed Sabiqi* - was killed in the city of Diljaan during exchange of fire with IRGC forces
*Abdul Wahid* s/o Shafi Mohammad - was killed in Ahmad Abad area of Saravan by Security forces. Wahid was resident of Washuk

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Areesh

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> *Two armed militants killed by IRGC in two separate Incidents*
> According to pro-terrorist media outlets, two baloch militants have been reportedly killed by IRGC in the city of Dilgaan & Saravaan.
> 
> 
> *Omed Sabiqi* - was killed in the city of Diljaan during exchange of fire with IRGC forces
> *Abdul Wahid* s/o Shafi Mohammad - was killed in Ahmad Abad area of Saravan by Security forces. Wahid was resident of Washuk



These two belonged to BLA or BLF?


----------



## Amaa'n

Areesh said:


> These two belonged to BLA or BLF?


Unknown

*BRA's* spokesperson confirms that one of it's terrorist was killed during exchange of fire with Security forces in Western Balochistan - _read _*Iran.*
Deceased terrorist has been identified as *Suneer Jan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PDF

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Unknown
> 
> *BRA's* spokesperson confirms that one of it's terrorist was killed during exchange of fire with Security forces in Western Balochistan - _read _*Iran.*
> Deceased terrorist has been identified as *Suneer Jan*








Suneer Baloch / Suneer Jan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257596680821710849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257702455317495809

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257669165260910595
@Foxtrot Alpha Any news?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Areesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257669165260910595
> @Foxtrot Alpha Any news?


I have got the names of all of them...will do a quick search and confirm...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Update:




Trigger location was across the border in Iranian territory


----------



## Amaa'n

*Do not discuss on this thread (read first post for discussion thread)*




There is a short clip which is to the point on PTM affairs & then there is long clip which is the usual ranting with nothing productive. Both available for analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

*Do not discuss on this thread (read first post for discussion thread)*
*"I have nothing to do with Pakistan...if I go, I will go to Balochistan." *
Mark Kinra
8th May 2020
_(Part I of a two part series)_

Hyrbyair Marri is a Baloch nationalist activist and one of the most influential members of the Baloch community. He currently lives in London, UK. The fifth son of Nawab Khair Bakhsh Marri, Hyrbair Marri is the founder of Free Balochistan Movement (FBM), a political party working towards the goal of an Independent Balochistan. 

In an online interview, I spoke to him about Balochistan’s freedom struggle, the BLA, China’s presence, expectations from India, and sovereignty and nationhood in South Asia. Excerpts: 

*When and why did you leave Balochistan?*

In December 1999, I was visiting London for some personal work, when [Gen. Pervez] Musharraf slapped charges of murder of Judge Nawaz Marri against me and my family. By murdering a member of our tribe and charging us with it, they tried to kill two birds with one stone. 

The main reason however was that previously they had approached my father [the late Nawab Khair Bakhsh Marri] with a proposal to explore gas and petroleum reserves in the Marri tribal area of Balochistan, which we had rejected. The land and its wealth belong to the Balochs and these false murder charges were their reaction to our rejection.

They arrested over 500 people, mostly from the Marri tribe, and jailed my father for 18 months. It was a collective punishment, politically motivated for economic gains. The case is still going on; it’s been 21 years and the ‘speedy’ courts of Pakistan as they call them have still not passed judgement.

Meanwhile, they lodged and dropped about 2-3 dozen cases against me. This was blackmail – they would lodge a case, then I would get requests for reconciliation and return to Balochistan, offering me a [government] position and political standing. I would refuse.

They issued an Interpol red notice against me and in London, tried me in an anti-terrorism court. Pakistan has tried hard through blackmail and threats, but thankfully, I still stand for my cause, our freedom, our rights, and our community, and continue working for them.





Hyrbyair Marri has been a vocal nationalist leader supporting the cause of an Independent Balochistan. PC: IndiaTV
*So, in the last two decades you have not returned to Pakistan?*

I have nothing to do with Pakistan. I am native to Balochistan, and if I go, I will go to Balochistan. So, no, I haven’t been to Balochistan after 1999.

*There are many militant organisations in Balochistan fighting for its independence. Why has the US proscribed only the BLA?*

Around 1996-1997, when the call and efforts for independence picked steam, it was BLA who organised everyone and worked for Balochistan’s independence. Pakistanis fear BLA’s grassroots connect and local support. In early 2000s, they got Britain to proscribe BLA. 

_During US-Taliban negotiations, one of the points on the agenda was to ban BLA_. 

Both Pakistanis and Americans acknowledged this. Pakistan pushed its agenda through Taliban;Taliban became Pakistan’s mouthpiece and pressurized the US. Also, Zalmay Khalilzad (US Special Envoy to Afghanistan) stated that the Balochs must not be supported. The truth is, Balochs are not being supported. If they were, by Americans or Afghans, things would move ahead.

At that time, I had tweeted to the Americans to not heed the Taliban. However, the US ignored us - a secular, tolerant organisation created for Balochistan’s defence and not against any language, community, or religion. Instead it chose to listen to the Taliban, the exact opposite, who is against different languages and communities, who kills a Tajik for being a Tajik, Shia for being a Shia, Hindus and Christians for their religions.

The US listened to Pakistani generals, who take their money and along with the Taliban, kill their soldiers, and ultimately proscribed the BLA. This is unfortunate and they will suffer in the long term.

*One of the main reasons why Balochistan’s struggle lacks international coverage is because it is scattered and the Balochs don’t have a leader like Mahatma Gandhi who would unite all Balochs in one solid front. What do you think about this?*

The enemy [Pakistani establishment] has created this disunity. In the process, they have spent billions of dollars and bribed people with land and powerful positions, just like the British used India’s wealth and people to keep Indians as slaves for two centuries. 

Mahatma Gandhi wasn’t the only leader in Indian history. He was one of the leaders; Bhagat Singh, Subhashchandra Bose and Jawaharlal Nehru were there too. The culmination of their efforts plus World War II, and not Gandhi alone, won India its independence.

Some cracks are created by the enemy, some unfortunately are our own. Some external actors see that Balochistan is big and strategic, and sow seeds of friction in Baloch minds. When Indian politicians and journalists start using divisive terms such as “common Baloch” and “elite Baloch”, they are indirectly and unwittingly helping the Punjabis [read: Pakistani establishment] create more cracks within the Baloch community.

I would ask my Indian friends to not export the concept of ‘common’ and ‘elite’ to our community. Baloch society has a different social fabric and lifestyle – please understand it first. We are occupied by Iran and Pakistan and common or elite, we are all slaves of Iranians and Punjabis. Why would you bring out such differences if both are slaves and both are struggling? 

Also, this is a freedom struggle; we are not bringing about a social revolution – Russian or Chinese Communist - here. 

*Would a non-violent struggle for an independent Balochistan have been more effective?*

Was our independence snatched away peacefully? Or was it done using tanks, jets, and bullets, causing heavy destruction? If the takeover had been peaceful, we would have thought of peaceful solutions.

We are not using violence – we don’t want it, and we have never used it against anyone. But there is a clause in international law which gives one the right to defend oneself. The US resorted to pre-emptive strikes in Iraq when they didn’t even know if Iraq possessed WMDs or not. 

They also took action in Afghanistan. With big countries, it’s self-defence and acceptable, but with smaller, weaker communities like the Balochs, it’s violence and crime. Balochs are against violence, but we reserve our right to self-defence to save our lives and livelihoods. 





Balochistan has seen blatant human rights violation for decades with very little coverage from international media. PC: India Today
https://www.thetilakchronicle.com/post/8d76d560-90e4-11ea-a003-abf72917a17b

* "Pakistan inviting China in Balochistan is like a thief inviting a dacoit to loot." *
Mark Kinra
9th May 2020
_(Part II of a two part series)_

*There are quite a few reports on China building a naval base at Jiwani in Balochistan. Is Pakistan, who always has an emotional take on Kashmir’s sovereignty, selling Balochistan’s sovereignty to China?*

Balochistan already lost its sovereignty in 1948. _Pakistan inviting China in Balochistan is like a thief inviting a dacoit to loot Balochistan together._ I have heard the Turkish and Arabs are secretly coming too. Pakistan’s grip on the Balochs is loosening, so they are inviting more thieves and dacoits to join them. 

The naval bases at Jiwani are not being built for Balochistan. If, tomorrow, they bring their [Chinese] forces here, they will control us. But this isn’t just about Baloch sovereignty, it is a plan to control the entire region for the next 50, 100, 200 years, to checkmate the US and India and extend control over the Middle East. Once the CPEC opens, Balochs will definitely suffer, but India too will suffer long term losses.

They [China and Pakistan] have a century-long plan to counter every move of yours, but you don’t. Indians need to pressurize their leaders into thinking and working on this. 

India mustn’t assume that being a US ally will solve their problems. You need to stand on your own feet. We are small in comparison, but we are openly protesting China and Pakistan’s moves. If you call yourself a regional superpower, you must behave like one and take bold decisions.

Bold moves can get you some friends like Balochistan, Pashtunistan, Sindh and Afghanistan. Based on Iran’s recent statements on Kashmir, it seems they can’t be reliable friends of yours, so you must gather other reliable allies and build good relations with them.

Whenever India and Balochistan talk, we must talk as equals. The Punjabis have played the ‘big brother-small brother’ game with us, and Britain, Russia and America tried it with the Afghans. It is a mistake. Talking to a community with respect, as equals, will increase friendship and trust. An imperialistic attitude borne out of economic strength will not work, especially in our subcontinent.





Pakistan is building a port at Gwadar with the help China PC: Economic Times
*Pakistan always cries fowl over threats to its own sovereignty, but if it can forfeit Balochistan’s sovereignty to sustain Punjab, could it do so to Sindh as well?*

Forget Sindh, Pakistani Punjab is ready to forfeit itself too. And they are not sovereign, Pakistani Punjab is your renegade territory. They tried to erase our already independent, separate identity. But why is India handing them a separate identity as Pakistanis, an identity which they don’t have, on a platter? What is a Pakistani? 

The term has no meaning, it was simply cooked up by the British to divide India in order to weaken it and you accepted it. The British are long gone, but their decisions are still being implemented in India through Indians themselves.

Democracy is for your own people, not for outsiders. As an emerging superpower you mustn’t accept this injustice. You have been independent for more than 70 years, why do you consider Pakistan a separate entity? Be it Sindh or Punjab, these are an integral part of India. How can you let them go?

For thousands of years ‘Bharat’ was one, how can Pakistan become a separate country? Sure, they are Muslims, but it doesn’t give them any right to be a separate country, even today there are more Muslims in India than in Pakistan. 

We Balochs might be slaves, but we are at least saying we will be one united Balochistan, like we were in 1839, when Noori Naseer Khan created the current map of Balochistan. I uphold this map. Despite being slaves, we don’t accept the Goldsmith and Durand lines drawn by the British, but India is free and independent, yet it accepts the divisions. So, you need to change your mindset.





China-Pakistan Economic Corridor passes through Pakistan Occupied Kashmir and posses a direct security risk to India. PC: insightsonindia.com
*Four years have passed since the PM last mentioned Balochistan. How serious do you think PM Modi is about the Baloch cause?*

It is possible that your PM is serious about what he said, but from what we saw on ground, it did not seem so. Instead, it turned out to be more harmful. If you had checked social media 10 days after the statement, you would have seen that Pakistanis killed 60-70 Balochs each day in Kalat, Mastungand Bolan. They had screamed at us, “let us see now how your Indian friends come and save you.” 

It might be undiplomatic to say this, but we are victims of circumstances and the actions of our naïve friends might have intensified our enemy’s actions against us. Your PM’s statement only led Pakistan to prepare itself better and commit more atrocities on Balochs. Between then and now, thousands of Balochs have been killed, thousands more have disappeared. 

You must first decide as a nation whether you will support us or not. If not, please don’t mention us. If you tell a bluff – it might be inappropriate to use this term – to Pakistan, they will neither be afraid nor take your words seriously. Speak only if you intend to help, as only then will Pakistan, Balochs, and your own people value your words.

*Previously you used to say you don’t want India’s help but now you have changed your stance. How do you expect India to support Baloch struggle for independence?*

It must be from an old BBC interview which I had protested even then. I refer to BBC Urdu as the BBC Kashmir service as it talks only about India’s actions in Kashmir. It speaks about Balochs rarely, takes our statements about twice a year, and gives no meaningful news about Balochistan. 

I have faced problems with them previously. They have interviewed me, and then distorted the interviews before publishing them. When I was asked if I would take help from India I had said ‘not India, all the countries of the world and India’. My intention was to highlight that I would take support from all the countries in the world and India is one of them. 

We Balochs want good relations with all countries and we want them, including India, to raise the issue of Balochistan on every forum. I expect India and other countries to help us with all tools and means, everything that helps a country achieve independence. Some Indians think supporting us would anger Pakistan. If your plan is to please Pakistan, then it’s neither been happy with you in the past 70 years, nor is it going to be in the coming future.

Pakistanis accuse us of taking help from India, the ‘enemy country’, however India is not my enemy. India is my neighbour. My enemy is the Pakistani Punjabi occupying my land. Pakistanis portray us as traitors, but, in fact, they are traitors of India because they divided their country. I do not have a problem with the Republic of India and its people, but I have a problem with those Indians who divided India and presently call themselves Muslim Punjabi Pakistanis.
https://www.thetilakchronicle.com/post/2ec62520-9120-11ea-a003-abf72917a17b

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259938034293903360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa called Chief of the Armed Forces of Iran Maj Gen Bagheri.*



*Rawalpindi - May 12, 2020*
*No PR-78/2020-ISPR*



COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa called Chief of the Armed Forces of Iran Maj Gen Bagheri. COAS expressed concerns on recent terrorist attack on Pak security forces resulting in shahadat of 6 security personnel near Pak-Iran border. Both Commanders resolved to enhance security measures on either side of the border. COAS said that Pakistan has started fencing the border but will require mutual bilateral cooperation to ensure border security and stem smuggling activity which is also used by terrorists and Narco traffickers for covering their movement. Both also discussed Covid 19 and need to improve border terminals to address such issues. COAS reiterated Pakistan’s desire for regional peace and stability on basis of mutual respect, non interference and equality.

-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> View attachment 618350


Whatever is happening here is all linked to this. The strategy has been defined, they will run their propaganda two achieve two things:
*1) *raise the issue at UN level (which is b.s i know) *
2) *Convince the local youth as well as those residing abroad to pick up arms. Such interviews, articles, propaganda material will be utilized as material for Psy Ops.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260813128880848898
In coming few weeks or a month or two, wait for Balochistan Embassy in exile

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261743658547777537

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261743668714786819

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261786526142418947
@Foxtrot Alpha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

I know, he copy pasted from someone else 


Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261743658547777537
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261743668714786819
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261786526142418947
> @Foxtrot Alpha


I was researching on something else & stumbled upon this...They are getting desperate to bridge the gap b/w Sindhi, Baloch & Pushtoon Nationalists. These dissidents are being rallied for this sole purpose.





@Horus FYI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmad Saleem

Another attack in Balochistan 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262474551390359555

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262472486152699905

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262855461713444864

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262855461713444864


Add BRG & BLT next to BLF, three of them are opportunists...

Recent incidents have led us to believe that Militants now have access to Satellite Imagery / Maps. This allows them to plan their attacks & select a vantage point accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265601900851986432

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

G bilkul... pictures received


Safriz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265601900851986432


BRAS statement was really forth coming, that hey if you see some dead terrorists to be on Missing person list, it's not our fault, Security Forces used the people in their detention and put them there  ....

This confirms that Missing Persons are indeed working with the Terrorists.




@Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

P


Foxtrot Alpha said:


> View attachment 635548



Program today?


----------



## HRK

though its an old video but posting it just for sake of record

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

PanzerKiel said:


> P
> 
> 
> Program today?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> G bilkul... pictures received
> 
> BRAS statement was really forth coming, that hey if you see some dead terrorists to be on Missing person list, it's not our fault, Security Forces used the people in their detention and put them there  ....
> 
> This confirms that Missing Persons are indeed working with the Terrorists.
> View attachment 636085
> 
> @Horus



Brother, it says 27 KM ander , is it just me or its implying that SSG is crossing into Iranian side to kill these Rats ?


----------



## Genghis khan1

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262855461713444864


Rats can hide, how about find their families and put them in cage. I bet next lot of paid Terrorist will think twice before going Terrorist for cash.


----------



## Amaa'n

Starlord said:


> Brother, it says 27 KM ander , is it just me or its implying that SSG is crossing into Iranian side to kill these Rats ?


I was being sarcastic bro, These haqeeqat TV type people, don't listen to them.....no one is going across the border for killing spree.....Iranians have been busy in their own Clean Up operation especially on drug trafficking. This person may have heard the same story and piled it up on to SSG

*Kindly avoid length Discussions on this thread, I can understand if there are questions related to SITREPs, which can be answered, but no debate or discussion. Check O.P on this thread for a link to Discussion thread.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268130765214298112

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Safriz

Nothing to see here. Just some missing persons training in Jalalabad .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268130765214298112


This is from last year, I had covered this on Social Media, but good you have brought it to the thread


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269818011038425088

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272220573259771904

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272220573259771904


alway take screenshot for record sake

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272220573259771904


Funny he is calling Baloch a "Nation".
It's another thing that they never ever had a kingdom of their own except the brief period of Chakar khan .

Fun fact. Chakar khan the only Baloch king ever, is buried in Punjab .
Throughout history Baloch tribes have fought each other , even during chakar khan era
Being part of Pakistan has United Baloch more than their entire history, and that's a fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272495486289809408

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

*Due to emerging threats & recent developments, changing the thread into Sindh & Balochistan, Terrorism Watch.
Both are interlinked under current threat spectrum hence the decision to combine the thread.

Please report all Incidents / developments related to Sindh & Balochistan in this thread.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Morpheus

https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1274085646659989504.html


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274085646659989504

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Former Interior Minister of Balochistan Exposing Akhtar Mangel and link links with almost all of militant (separatist movements) in Balochistan






full program posted below

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*With Rangers attacks, investigators link separatists and MQM*
SAMAA | Roohan Ahmed and Moosa Kaleem - *Posted: Jun 21, 2020* | Last Updated: 15 hours ago





*If you mention the date June 19 in inner MQM circles, party loyalists will nod in recognition. This day’s weight in symbolism is matched perhaps only by the historic magnitude of the day Altaf Hussain decided to found the party. It was on a fateful June 19 in 1992 that former prime minister Nawaz Sharif’s government launched an army operation against the MQM in urban parts of Sindh. Thousands of party workers and supporters were either killed or arrested in the operation that continued till 1994 and became one of the most defining moments of its existence. This is why what transpired this year on June 19 raised quite a few eyebrows.*

Three days ago, on June 19, someone lobbed a handmade explosive device filled with lethal ball bearings at a Vigo truck, killing two Rangers men and a passer-by in Ghotki.

According to the Sukkur bomb disposal squad that examined the Ghotki crime scene, the device weighed about 250 to 300 grams. On the same day, there were two attacks in Larkana and Karachi as well. These attacks were preceded, on June 10, by two others. This time the Rangers were targeted in Karachi’s Qauidabad and Gulistan-e-Jauhar but luckily no lives were lost.





*This meant that so far this month alone, the Rangers were targeted five times in Sindh. The top brass took notice.*

Responsibility for the violence was claimed by the generally unheard-of Sindhudesh Revolutionary Army or SRA. On June 19, the outlawed separatist outfit tweeted and informed journalists that it was behind all three incidents. The group said they attacked the Rangers as retaliation to and in acknowledgement of the killing of Niaz Lashari, a member of another outlawed Sindhi nationalist party Jeay Sindh Qaumi Mahaz. Lashari’s body was found off Karachi’s Super Highway on June 16. According to his family, he was abducted one and a half years ago.







Security personnel cordon-off the site of a blast in the Pakistan’s port city of Karachi on June 19, 2020. Photo: AFP
The Sindhudesh Liberation Army is linked to two separatist outfits known by their short forms, JSQM and JSMM. The SRA is an offshoot of Shafi Burfat’s outlawed JSMM.

*Burfat himself has been living in self-exile for many year in Germany. The SRA was formed by a former JSMM leader from Jamshoro called Syed Asghar Shah in 2010. It was banned by the Pakistani government in May 2020.*

But what, you may ask, is the connection between the Muttahida Qaumi Movement and these separatist Sindhi groups.

The separatist groups have been active for a while, but in a development, investigators added the name of a suspected collaborator: Altaf Hussain’s MQM.

Altaf Hussain is self-exiled in London but his once-powerful MQM ruled Karachi for decades until 2016 when the State reined it in. The party’s reversal of fortune was brought on by a hate speech delivered by Altaf Hussain, which gave the authorities enough ammunition to clamp down on it. Mass abandonment followed amid the rank and file of party leaders who were keen to distance themselves from him.





Workers and supporters of JSMM are carrying pictures of group’s leader Shafi Burfat and MQM founder Altaf Hussain during a rally in Jamshoro on January 17, 2020. (Picture: MQM)
*While sitting in London, away from the spotlight of mainstream politics in Pakistan, Altaf Hussain started calling for the “independence” of Sindh and Balochistan. In a letter addressed to the UN on June 4, Altaf Hussain had asked the Security Council to “use its power according to UN charter” to “end atrocities and illegal occupation of Pakistan in Sindh, Balochistan, Pashtunishta, Gilgit-Baltistan, Chitral and Azad Kashmir”.*

In recent months, the MQM founder appeared to come closer to Sindhi nationalist groups. The leader of JSMM, also in self-exile, in Germany, Shafi Burfat, even asked Altaf Hussain to join what they described as their armed struggle against the state of Pakistan. Both groups view China as an “occupying force”.

In recent statements, Altaf Hussain openly criticized China and said it wanted to enslave the people of Sindh. Their focus on China is pegged to the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, which will unroll massive national-level connectivity infrastructure projects in Sindh and Balochistan.

*The SRA has a history of attacking Chinese nationals in Sindh, according to a report prepared by the Counter Terrorism Department. In 2016, Chinese engineers working in Karachi and Sukkur were targeted twice and both attacks were claimed by the SRA.*

*A day after this Friday’s attacks on Rangers, the chief of Counter Terrorism Department in Sindh, Dr Jamil Ahmed, told reporters that a group in London and Baloch separatists were aiding Sindhi separatist groups. This was seconded by another officer. “They are working together,” said a law enforcement official in Karachi, who requested anonymity as investigations were ongoing. “Two men loyal to Altaf Hussain in South Africa are handling their cells in Sindh.”*

For its part, the MQM appears to be distancing itself from Sindhi nationalist groups after the attacks. “The MQM is a peace-loving democratic party that is struggling for the rights of Sindh in peaceful and democratic manners,” Qasim Ali Raza, a spokesperson for the party, told SAMAA Digital.

While officials are still investigating the nature of any relationship between Sindh separatist groups and the MQM, the people who had witnessed the rise and fall of the party say the June 19 date of recent attacks on Rangers itself reveals a connection.

*Another theory was also doing the rounds. A senior Karachi journalist, who had covered the MQM and other ethnic parties in Sindh, had noted the locations of the attacks: Larkana, Ghotki and Karachi. He mused that if one wanted, one could say there was a symbolic link here too between the MQM and SRA. Larkana and Ghotki are Sindhi-dominated cities, while Karachi’s Liaquatabad, where the third attack took place, has always been a stronghold of Altaf’s loyalists. “You could look at it as their way of showing their alliance,” said the journalist. He did not want to be named because he believes men loyal to Altaf Hussain have become active again in Karachi and could target people for speaking against them.*

*Third thread*

*Investigators are also looking into external factors. A counterterrorism official in Karachi, who also requested anonymity because of ongoing investigations, told SAMAA Digital that they believed that an Indian intelligence agency was supporting Altaf Hussain’s MQM and separatist militants in Sindh.*

*“The militants crossed into India from Thar border,” the official claimed. The border in Thar Desert connects Sindh to Indian state of Rajasthan.*

It is difficult to independently verify his claim and indeed, officials have long accused Indian agencies of aiding anti-Pakistan groups in the country. But it is worth noting that for the first time a former senior leader of the MQM went on the record to say the party had links with Indian officials.

*In an interview with Geo News, the former head of MQM’s Coordination Committee claimed that Altaf Hussain’s group had been receiving funds from the Indian government and he was told by the party to coordinate with Indian contacts to receive the funding.*







Rangers officials stand outside the headquarters of the MQM after it was sealed during a raid in Karachi on late August 22, 2016. Photo: AFP
For what it is worth, analysts say that law enforcement agencies have been accusing Altaf Hussain’s MQM and the Indian intelligence agency of working together for the past couple of years but they have never successfully proved this. “The law enforcement agencies have made such claims in the media but now they should also prove it so the law can take its course,” Mazhar Abbas, a Karachi-based analyst, told SAMAA Digital.

He did not, however, rule out the possibility of an alliance between *Altaf Hussain’s MQM and the Sindhi groups because they have a history. “There was an alliance between Altaf Hussain’s party and G.M. Syed’s Jeay Sindh in 1986 but it fell apart the very next year,*” he said. What they have in common now is that they both occupy the fringes of the law. It is not unheard of for banned groups to form alliances to achieve their goals.

Mazhar Abbas also considered that Altaf Hussain may have gravitated towards separatist groups given how the space for him in Pakistan’s politics has shrunk. “From his recent speeches and statements, it seems that he has clearly gone towards the anti-Pakistan movement,” Abbas added.

JSMM has clearly stated it wants independence from Pakistan and opposes the electoral politics in the country. “The group had claimed also claimed attacks on polling stations in Larkana and Naushehro Feroz,” a law-enforcement official said.

The irony, explained Manzoor Solangi, a Karachi-based analyst, is that JSMM leaders say that they are followers of G.M. Syed, who never advocated violent struggle against the state and believed in non-violent political struggle for people’s rights.
https://t.co/EPCJhqo70h?amp=1
*#UK , Germany based individuals are involved in terrorism in Pakistan*


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275415083355705345


----------



## Amaa'n

*Altaf Hussain demands Sindh as seperate state from Pakistan




Source: https://www.aninews.in/news/world/a...-sovereign-state-altaf-hussain20200612205116/*

@Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Will Appreciate If someone can get video of this seminar:












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275742913746665480
This should have been picked up by those active on twitter......





Interesting!!!!! What Afghanistan got to do with Free Balochistan Movement ??? 

@Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Will Appreciate If someone can get video of this seminar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275742913746665480
> This should have been picked up by those active on twitter......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting!!!!! What Afghanistan got to do with Free Balochistan Movement ???
> 
> @Horus


they have not uploaded it yet but might upload later this is their Youtube channel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Caprxl

Boy o Boy, are my ears hearing correctly? Apple does not fall far from the tree, but so soon ??

*Disclaimer:* _Cannot identify myself if the one in the image & video are same ladies, will be obliged if any member can confirm or correct me but the video is self explanatory & busts these Fake Missing Persons mantra._

The latest sob story in town. HASEENA QAMBRANI.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277560083124293633

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Caprxl said:


> Boy o Boy, are my ears hearing correctly? Apple does not fall far from the tree, but so soon ??
> 
> The latest sob story in town. HASEENA QAMBRANI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277560083124293633


what is the connection b/w the two ladies ....??? are they both same .... ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Caprxl

HRK said:


> what is the connection b/w the two lades ....??? are they both same .... ???



Just trying to figure that out, am not good at Facial Recognition, let me put a disclaimer but the tweet said it was same, but main point was exposing this Missing Persons Mantra & exposing it just like Fake TERROR Hubs randi rona by Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

@Foxtrot Alpha you must have watched the video release by BLA about the training of Terrorist who attacked PSX ....

what your take on it ...???


----------



## HRK

Hyrbyair Marri in Balochistan Dialogue 

1- Threatening Turks and Arabs along with Chinese

[*Comment*: I don't think its an empty threat they might have plan related to Investment projects of KSA and UAE in Balochistan, while Turkey is also seeking Investment opportunities in Balochistan so are also on watch list, so in short a threat to all of the foreign investment projects in Balochistan] 

2- Same BS propaganda of destruction of complete Villages of Balochs and Death squads of PA

3- He is emphasising more on Baloch Identity than Denial of Rights for Local Population which previously they use to propagate a lot

[*Comment*: If this line of thinking prevail then they will oppose any social and economic development (which they still do) at the name of threat to Baloch Identity but would accuse Pakistan for the backwardness of Balochistan]

4- Mixing Racial and Religious cards by accusing 'Punjabis' killing 'Balochs' with 'Allah Hu Akbar'

5- Accusing of sending Pashtuns and other ethnicities people to fight in kashmir after brainwashing at the name of Islam but as per him Punjab don't take burn

[*Comment*: the above two points might be an attempt of echoing Indian Narrative of Pakistan being the source of Islamic Terrorism]

6- As per him Azad Balochistan would a country that will domestically promote coexistence of multi religions and would be a Bridge b/w Hindus of India and Muslims

[*Comment*: why India would need to have a bridge of Azad Baloch to have relationship with other Muslim countries when they already have good relations with almost every Muslim country of the region other than Pakistan, _so in my understanding it is an attempt of offering Azad Balochistan as Subservient of Indian hegemonic state_]

7- Further he is proposing the concept that _Balochistan and Hindustan have 'common border' and Sindh is part of Hindustan_ [@5:56]

[*Comment*: In my assessment he encouraging India to make move for Sindh to have a direct access for Balochistan, in other words advocating for the alliance of Sindhudesh and Baloch Separatists]

8- 'Offering' Gawadar for Afghan trade but as per him currently Pakistani Punjabi is taking the Gawadar forcefully that why they oppose it

[*Comment*: this is same as mentioned above in his comment of offering Azad Balochistan as Subservient state of India]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280065985303719936

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

HRK said:


> Hyrbyair Marri in Balochistan Dialogue
> 
> 1- Threatening Turks and Arabs along with Chinese
> 
> [*Comment*: I don't think its an empty threat they might have plan related to Investment projects of KSA and UAE in Balochistan, while Turkey is also seeking Investment opportunities in Balochistan so are also on watch list, so in short a threat to all of the foreign investment projects in Balochistan]
> 
> 2- Same BS propaganda of destruction of complete Villages of Balochs and Death squads of PA
> 
> 3- He is emphasising more on Baloch Identity than Denial of Rights for Local Population which previously they use to propagate a lot
> 
> [*Comment*: If this line of thinking prevail then they will oppose any social and economic development (which they still do) at the name of threat to Baloch Identity but would accuse Pakistan for the backwardness of Balochistan]
> 
> 4- Mixing Racial and Religious cards by accusing 'Punjabis' killing 'Balochs' with 'Allah Hu Akbar'
> 
> 5- Accusing of sending Pashtuns and other ethnicities people to fight in kashmir after brainwashing at the name of Islam but as per him Punjab don't take burn
> 
> [*Comment*: the above two points might be an attempt of echoing Indian Narrative of Pakistan being the source of Islamic Terrorism]
> 
> 6- As per him Azad Balochistan would a country that will domestically promote coexistence of multi religions and would be a Bridge b/w Hindus of India and Muslims
> 
> [*Comment*: why India would need to have a bridge of Azad Baloch to have relationship with other Muslim countries when they already have good relations with almost every Muslim country of the region other than Pakistan, _so in my understanding it is an attempt of offering Azad Balochistan as Subservient of Indian hegemonic state_]
> 
> 7- Further he is proposing the concept that _Balochistan and Hindustan have 'common border' and Sindh is part of Hindustan_ [@5:56]
> 
> [*Comment*: In my assessment he encouraging India to make move for Sindh to have a direct access for Balochistan, in other words advocating for the alliance of Sindhudesh and Baloch Separatists]
> 
> 8- 'Offering' Gawadar for Afghan trade but as per him currently Pakistani Punjabi is taking the Gawadar forcefully that why they oppose it
> 
> [*Comment*: this is same as mentioned above in his comment of offering Azad Balochistan as Subservient state of India]




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281387452041764865
An Interesting thread on the same topic. I believe Fahad was a member here too or perhaps it was someone else?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> I believe Fahad was a member here too or perhaps it was someone else?


I am not aware .....

BTW Have you seen training video of BLA terrorists of PSX attack ....


----------



## Amaa'n

been tracking them for sometime, picked up the pace after PSX attack

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hadi ali jaffri

Heard there was another attack on FC convoy in panjgur,casualties have been reported

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282978140541853696For how long will this continue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Hadi ali jaffri said:


> Heard there was another attack on FC convoy in panjgur,casualties have been reported
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282978140541853696For how long will this continue


Until the day we start calling the spade a spade.
Start naming and shaming tribes involved in terrorism and restrict their movements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284157237276151808*Preliminary investigation into death of Pakistani journalist in Sweden closed*
0:55 min

Published onsdag *15 juli* kl 15.21


*The Swedish prosecution authority has closed a preliminary murder investigation opened when the body of a missing Pakistani journalist was found in Uppsala in April, saying they no longer suspect a crime has taken place.*

The body of Sajid Hussain, 39, was found in the Fyris river just north of the city where he had been working and studying.

*The Swedish Prosecution Authority has now closed its preliminary investigation, explaining that there is no longer cause to continue with it.*


----------



## PanzerKiel

BLA has recently joined hands with SRA to increase their activities in Karachi and Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HRK

Allegedly logistic and supporting sleeper cell for PSX attack is arrested

11 bombs and other arms are recovered
Funded and Trained by Indian RAW using Afghanistan 
They had plans to conduct more attacks in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

HRK said:


> Allegedly logistic and supporting sleeper cell for PSX attack is arrested
> 
> 11 bombs and other arms are recovered
> Funded and Trained by Indian RAW using Afghanistan
> They had plans to conduct more attacks in Karachi
> 
> View attachment 652235​


Any idea from which area?


----------



## HRK

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Any idea from which area?


nope ....


----------



## Amaa'n

will appreciate if someone can figure out the institution in first photo & identify the individuals


----------



## Amaa'n

an organization backed by World Sindhi Congress, a front for RAW assets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nascar 42

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> will appreciate if someone can figure out the institution in first photo & identify the individuals
> View attachment 652539


Is this a Pakistani university ? If it is, most likely in Lahore or Islamabad. The whiteboard mentions 13 Nov as the date of the event. Almost certain this is an expensive private institute. I noticed there were no fans on ceiling so the room has a central heating/cooling system. This narrows it down somewhat.


----------



## Amaa'n

nascar 42 said:


> Is this a Pakistani university ? If it is, most likely in Lahore or Islamabad. The whiteboard mentions 13 Nov as the date of the event. Almost certain this is an expensive private institute. I noticed there were no fans on ceiling so the room has a central heating/cooling system. This narrows it down somewhat.


My bad for not mentioning it earlier. It is somewhere in europe as picture was from BRP linked account.
13th November is remembered as Baloch Martyrs day among the militants. you can see the posters linked to that on the wall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Bomb blast, just now, in Turbat....explosives in motorcycle. Reports of wounded as of now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 652994
> 
> 
> Bomb blast, just now, in Turbat....explosives in motorcycle. Reports of wounded as of now.


low intensity VBIED attack .... ???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

HRK said:


> low intensity VBIED attack .... ???



MCBIED.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285481932390895622

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285482270539821056

*Man accused of financing Indian spy agency RAW arrested in Karachi*
Shahnawaz Shah *On Jul 21, 2020
*






*KARACHI:* *The Counter-Terrorism Wing of Federal Investigation Agency (FIA) on Tuesday rounded up a man who was accused of financing state enemies through an established hawala and hundi network in Karachi.*

*The arrested man was identified as Junaid, who is allegedly a member of the international hawala and hundi racket and manager of a money exchange company.*

The FIA officials said that the officials of FIA’s counter-terrorism wing have arrested Junaid during a raid conducted in Dohraji area of the metropolis.






*The suspect was involved in distributing money among the anti-state elements and Indian spies through hawala and hundi network. Moreover, the raiding team also recovered a laptop and mobile phone from his possession.*

_Read more: FIA sets up FATF compliance unit_

*According to the IP address most of the e-mails were sent to New Delhi, from where a man named Mehmood Siddiqui was giving tasks.*

The latest arrest exposed the conspiracies of India to destabilise Pakistan through terror-financing in violation of regulations of Financial Action Task Force (FATF).

*Earlier on July 15, the Federal Investigation Agency (FIA) had arrested a key operative of a sleeper cell of Indian prime intelligence agency Research and Analysis Wing (RAW), who was identified as Zafar.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287051758943051778

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*A major terrorist activity in Balochistan averted. FC Balochistan conducted IBO on suspected terrorist hideout in Buleda, Turbat, Balochistan. *




*Rawalpindi - July 25, 2020*
*No PR-129/2020-ISPR*



A major terrorist activity in Balochistan averted. FC Balochistan conducted IBO on suspected terrorist hideout in Buleda, Turbat, Balochistan. A key terrorist of proscribed Organization( BLA) killed. Cache of arms & ammunition, grenades communication equipment and IEDs material recovered from the hideout.

-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Pak Iran border just got sealed for all types of movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Caprxl

PanzerKiel said:


> Pak Iran border just got sealed for all types of movement.



so is it pertaining to an upcoming OP ? I hope so,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Caprxl said:


> so is it pertaining to an upcoming OP ? I hope so,



Not upcoming.... Ongoing......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Caprxl

PanzerKiel said:


> Not upcoming.... Ongoing......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

....lets see what the other side manages to do within the coming ten days or so...

...riposte will be followed by a counter-riposte....then counter-counter riposte.....so on...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

PanzerKiel said:


> ....lets see what the other side manages to do within the coming ten days or so...
> 
> ...riposte will be followed by a counter-riposte....then counter-counter riposte.....so on...



....waisay its a good thinking on their part....basing some of their training camps near Chahbahar (north of it, near distance), provides built in security.....makes them a A BIT inaccessible...but then its not unbreakable, Maginot Line was much difficult......this....walk in the park.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Five BRA terrorists killed in Rajanpur raid*
*CTD spokesperson says terrorists planned to attack govt installations, LEAs*
Our Correspondent* August 01, 2020*






*RAJANPUR:*

*At least five terrorists of the Balochistan Republican Army (BRA) were killed during an intelligence based operation jointly conducted by the Inter-Services Intelligence and Punjab’s Counter-Terrorism Department (CTD) in an area of Rajanpur district on Friday.*

According to a CTD spokesperson, a major terrorism bid was foiled when security forces acted on a tip-off about the hideout of eight BRA terrorists near Arbi Tibba Road, within the limits of Rojhan police station, Rajanpur district.

The spokesperson said security officials raided the hideout and gave an opportunity to the terrorists to surrender. However, instead of surrendering, they started firing indiscriminately at the security personnel, the spokesperson said.

He added, “The raiding party took precautionary measures and a shootout ensued. When the firing stopped, five terrorists were found dead by the firing of their own accomplices.”

*The terrorists killed were identified as Ghulam Hussain, Master Ali, Ramzan, Dost Muhammad and Ataa Muhammad.*

However, three terrorists managed to escape on motorcycles under the cover of darkness, said the CTD spokesperson, adding that a search was ongoing for their arrests.

The bomb disposal squad (BDS) was called in to analyse an improvised explosive device (IED), 4kg explosive material, 50ft of primacord (detonating cord) and four detonators that were found at the site along with a large cache of arms and ammunition, including three submachine guns and two 30 calibre pistols.

The CTD spokesperson said that the terrorists had planned to attack government installations and law enforcement agencies (LEAs).

*According to initial investigation, these terrorists had been involved in the November 10, 2019 attack on LEAs. Five security officials were martyred in the attack.*

“Bodies of the terrorists have been shifted to the district hospital where the process of their identification is under way and other formalities are being completed,” the CTD added.

On July 25, security forces successfully conducted an IBO on a militants’ hideout near Turbat, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement.

The military's media wing said that a key terrorist of the proscribed organisation, Balochistan Liberation Army (BLA), was killed during the operation in Kech District’s Buleda valley.

A large cache of arms and ammunition, hand grenades, communication equipment and other material which was to be used in the making of an IED was recovered from the hideout.

The operation was carried out the same day a Pakistan Army soldier embraced martyrdom while three others sustained injuries in an ambush on their convoy in the same area.

The terrorists opened fire on security forces during routine patrolling near Pidarak in Kech district, approximately 35 kilometres southeast of Turbat, the military’s media wing said.

“During the exchange of fire, Lance Naik Javed Karim embraced shahadat (martyrdom) while three other soldiers got injured,” it said.

Later, security forces had cordoned off the area in search of the terrorists.

https://tribune.com.pk/story/2257707/five-bra-terrorists-killed-in-rajanpur-raid

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel

PanzerKiel said:


> BLA has recently joined hands with SRA to increase their activities in Karachi and Balochistan.



*Pakistani separatist groups unite to target China's Belt and Road*

Experts say Islamabad and Beijing will be forced to increase project security

ADNAN AAMIR, Contributing writer
August 1, 2020 17:19 JST

KARACHI -- Baloch and Sindhi separatist groups in Pakistan have announced they are forming an alliance aimed ostensibly at attacking Chinese interests in a development likely increase security costs for Belt and Road Initiative projects in Pakistan.

On July 25, Baloch Raji Ajoi Sangar, or BRAS, a consortium of four Baloch separatist organizations, announced in a media release an alliance with the Sindudesh Revolutionary Army, or SRA, a little known separatist group operating in southeastern Sindh province. Balochistan is another province in the southwest.

"Sindh and Balochistan are equally affected by the 'expansionist' and 'oppressive' resolves of China," the statement said. "Through the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), China aims to subjugate Sindh and Balochistan and occupy the coasts and resources from Badin to Gwadar," the statement added, referring to a pair of coastal cities.

The CPEC consists of a variety of infrastructure projects under China's Belt and Road Initiative with financial help from Beijing. Pakistan and China, which both have tense relations with India, have been allies for decades.

Baloch insurgents claimed that an attack on the Pakistan Stock Exchange in June was carried out with support from Sindhi separatists. Security officials told local media that with the alliance Sindhi insurgents can now launch deadlier attacks with the help of Baloch militants.


Members of the Crime Scene Unit of the Karachi Police prepare to survey the site of the attack at the Pakistan Stock Exchange. © Reuters
Experts believe that while the alliance can create problems for the CPEC, it cannot halt the flagship project of President Xi Jinping's trademark program. "An alliance between the Baloch and Sindhi armed groups cannot be so effective that it will compel China and Pakistan to completely withdraw from [CPEC] plans," said Malik Siraj Akbar, a South Asian analyst based in Washington D.C.

However, analysts also think that the grouping will significantly increase security costs for CPEC activities.

"As China doubles down on the CPEC infrastructure projects from Kashmir to Karachi and Gwadar, the insurgent forces will seek to raise the costs by launching attacks and raids," Mohan Malik, a professor of strategic studies at the National Defense College of the United Arab Emirates, told the Nikkei Asian Review.

In May 2019, the Baloch Liberation Army, a BRAS constituent, attacked the Pearl Continental Hotel in Gwadar, the port city's only five star hotel, and killed five people including four hotel employees. Though no Chinese were killed, the BLA said in a statement that the attack was planned with the intent of targeting Chinese, who often stayed in the hotel.

Akbar, meanwhile, sees the government's expected moves to beef up security in response to more attacks as playing into the hands of the new alliance.

"An increase in violent attacks will require reevaluating the security plans and timelines for the completion of certain parts of CPEC," he told Nikkei. "The more the government increases security [for CPEC projects], the more it gives the nationalists a reason to tell the local population that these are exploitative projects aimed to take their resources away."


A ship carrying containers is seen during the opening of a trade project in Pakistan's Gwadar port, west of Karachi, in November 2016. © Getty Images
Pakistan has blamed India for supporting Baloch and Sindhi insurgents to target Chinese interests in the country. Prime Minister Imran Khan last month blamed India for the attack on the Pakistan Stock Exchange, which has a major Chinese stake. New Delhi denied Khan's claim.

Experts also link the new alliance to the recent India-China military standoff in the Himalayas. Malik believes that an escalation in separatist violence and proxy wars on the subcontinent will be an inevitable consequence of New Delhi-Beijing security tensions. "[India and China] will engage in an intense geopolitical competition to win over the allegiance of countries and [separatist movements] hostile to the other."

Other experts see a relationship between the forming of the new alliance and phenomenon of resistance by local communities to China's growing role.

"As China's global footprint extends and Chinese economic activities directly impact, sometimes adversely, local communities, the pushback is inevitable," said Dibyesh Anand, head of the School of Social Sciences at the University of Westminster, London


Chinese President Xi Jinping, right, shakes hands with Pakistani Prime Minister Imran Khan before a meeting at the Great Hall of the People on April 28, 2019 in Beijing. © Getty Images
Anand cautioned, however, that the threat posed by the Baloch-Sindhi separatist alliance to Chinese interests should not be blown out of proportion. "The claims of Baloch and Sindhi nationalists [to attack the CPEC] should be taken with a pinch of salt because the economic might of China is closely tied in with [the] security-military might of the Pakistani state and separatists cannot match that," he told Nikkei.

Experts also see the formation of the new alliance as a factor that can push Pakistan and China to make CPEC more inclusive. Akbar believes that the two countries might also start considering employing more locals in CPEC projects in an effort to gain support from communities by giving them an economic stake in the projects.

Anand said that Pakistan must for now wait and watch. "Whether CPEC can be turned into an engine for inclusive development rather than a highly visible security-economic prestige project perceived by many Baloch or Sindhi separatists as neocolonial, is an open question," he said.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/paki...-unite-to-target-chinas-belt-and-road.678909/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PanzerKiel said:


> ....lets see what the other side manages to do within the coming ten days or so...
> 
> ...riposte will be followed by a counter-riposte....then counter-counter riposte.....so on...


riposte is needed inside India too which is funding them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

i wana leave the entire statement here for everyone to review and deduce accordingly. it gives out the future plans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

PanzerKiel said:


> ....lets see what the other side manages to do within the coming ten days or so...
> 
> ...riposte will be followed by a counter-riposte....then counter-counter riposte.....so on...



Chaman Blast today....

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/5-killed-20-injured-in-powerful-blast-in-chaman.680166/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

According to reports, there have been two incidents in Hub district in past one week, responsibility for which has been claimed by BLA - Aslam group.
1 x attack on former Govt official / Civil Servant
1 x attack on Stall set up for 14th August...

Both incidents are to be observed with keen eye because this shows presence of hostile elements right on the door step of Karachi....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

according to reports, a cracker was lodged towards attock cement factory in hub, BLA has claimed responsibility for attack.
i believe this to be a team of SRA /MQM though but to boast the propaganda they are using the name BLA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Some people forget that after 14 August...... It is 15 August.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Vapour

PanzerKiel said:


> Some people forget that after 14 August...... It is 15 August.....



Like the thread you have posted this in - clear message.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295452410043916296News about Bashir Zeb Balochs death.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295936050544758785*Sindh Rangers, CTD kill two terrorists in Karachi*
Nazir Shah On *Aug 19, 2020* Last Updated Aug 19, 2020





KARACHI: Sindh Rangers and Counter Terrorism Department (CTD) in their joint operation killed two terrorists of a banned organization in Karachi, ARY News reported on Wednesday.

According to details, CTD and Rangers conducted a joint operation city’s area of Baldia Town on intelligence based report during which two terrorists of a banned outfit opened fire.

*In a retaliatory fire by the forces, both of the terrorists were killed. The terrorists were identified as Adnan and Rafique.*


On July 30, Counter Terrorism Department (CTD) of the Sindh Police arrested two alleged target killers belonging from MQM-London.

_Read more: CTD apprehends two alleged terrorists from Rawalpindi_

Announcing the arrests, the Incharge CTD Ali Raza had said that the arrested individuals had been identified as Faisal Ali Khan and Nizamuddin and were part of the target killing team of the party’s Pak Colony sector.

They were planning to form new teams of target killing in the city, he had said adding that they were arrested during raids in district West area of the city.


----------



## Sifar zero

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296410262283653122Another one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*CTD kills terrorist of banned outfit in Karachi*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311158134170439681

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311236426655305728

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Total 6 Terrorists killed , 4 in Balochistan and 2 in Sindh - October 2020 .


2 TTP Terrorists killed in Sukkur , Sindh by CTD - 25 / 10 / 2020 .*




*سکھر: سی ٹی ڈی سے مقابلہ، 2 دہشتگرد ہلاک*
*سکھر: (25 اکتوبر 2020) مظفرآباد روڈ پر سی ٹی ڈی اور مبینہ دہشتگردوں کے درمیان مقابلے میں دو دہشتگرد ہلاک ہوگئے۔*
انچارج سی ٹی ڈی چوہدری صفدر کے مطابق کالعدم تنظیم تحریک پاکستان طالبان کے دہشتگردوں کی موجودگی کی اطلاع پر چھاپہ مارا گیا۔ سکھر مظفرآباد روڈ پر کاؤنٹر ٹیررزم ڈیپارٹمنٹ کا دہشتگردوں سے مقابلہ ہوا۔ پولیس اور مبینہ دو دہشتگردوں میں فائرنگ کا تبادلہ ہوا جس دوران دو مبینہ دہشتگردوں کو زخمی حالت میں گرفتار کیا گیا۔
*انچارج سی ٹی ڈی کے مطابق مقابلے میں دو زخمی دہشتگرد اسپتال لے جاتے ہوئے دم توڑ گئے۔ دہشتگردوں کی شناخت محب اللہ اور محمد انور کے نام سے ہوئی۔ دہشتگردوں سے خودکش جیکٹ بنانے کا سامان، دو پستول اور موٹرسائیکل برآمد ہوئی ہے۔*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320230817067655168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320266795475927041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320260142324158464
*CTD kills four militants in Balochoistan raid; explosive vests recovered*
Web Desk On *Oct 23, 2020* Last Updated *Oct 23, 2020
QUETTA: The Counter Terrorism Department (CTD) of Balochistan police on Friday claimed to have gunned down four alleged terrorists during a raid in Mastung area of the province, ARY NEWS reported.
According to CTD officials, the law enforcement personnel surrounded a hideout of militants in the Mastung area and killed four people after an exchange of fire.
“Two CTD personnel also sustained injuries during the raid,” they said adding that explosive vests, weapons, and explosive material were also recovered during the raid.

Home Minister Balochistan Zia Lango claimed that one of the terrorists killed in the encounter was identified as Abdul Rahim and had remained as a key commander of the outlawed organization Lashkar-e-Jhangvi.
“The slain terrorist was wanted by police and had a head money of Rs2 million,” the home minister said.
“We have already warned of a security threat in Balochistan,” he said adding that some of the arrested terrorists identified the group which was neutralized today.*
It is pertinent to mention here that on Thursday, the National Counter Terrorism Authority (NACTA) warned that Tehreek e Taliban Pakistan is planning attacks on political and religious leaderships across Quetta and Peshawar in the near future.
According to the alert issued by the counter-terrorism watchdog, TTP is planning a terrorist attack on political and religious leaders of the country in the two provincial capitals.
The alert comes on the eve of Pakistan Democratic Movement gatherings scheduled in the many cities including, Quetta and Peshawar, wherein NACTA has warned the possible attacks coordinated by TTP could target high-profile persons from religious and political parties.
*Read More: Pakistan warns India of strong response in case of any misadventure*
The authority has alerted the relevant Law Enforcing Agencies that the recent evidence collected from Qamar Din Karen in its raid on October 21 found the explosives and devices planned to be used in the said possible attacks.
NACTA has, thus, suggested LEAs in its letter today to heighten the security provided to the leadership of religious and political parties.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319701944462696448

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*CTD, FC arrest three ‘terrorists’ from Khuzdar*

*QUETTA:* The Counter-Terrorism Department (CTD) and Frontier Corps, in a joint operation, on Saturday arrested three suspected terrorists belonging to the proscribed Balochistan Liberation Army (BLA) from Khuzdar.
A CTD spokesperson said while the personnel detained the terrorists, their three managed to escape.
An AK-47 rifle, 25 kilograms of explosives, remote control devices were also seized from the hideout of the terrorists.
The investigation from the arrested terrorists is underway.
Source:https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/2020/11/28/ctd-fc-arrest-three-terrorists-from-khuzdar/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Security Forces Conducted an IBO on terrorist hideout in Silak Kaur, Awaran, Balochistan.*



*Rawalpindi - December 24, 2020
No PR-252/2020-ISPR*



*Security Forces Conducted an IBO on terrorist hideout in Silak Kaur, Awaran, Balochistan. 1 terrorist killed & 1 apprehended. Cache of arms, ammunition and communication equipment recovered from hideout. During intense exchange of fire with terrorists Havaldar Shoaib embraced shahadat.*


-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342081403895345155


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342176904200269824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342185512589791232

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
4


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365542696572620803





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365620190986264580




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365672299840569345

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Sindudesh is here after the failure of relegious ttp and its secular political wing ptm.

leftist Baloch liberation of many splinter groups. 

now we are going peepee led and backed Sindudesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metal 0-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371951638680850435


----------



## Sifar zero

This was probably the most interesting thread in this forum please bring it back add some more info.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*1 Terrorist killed and 4 arrested in Sibbi , Balochistan - 4th April 2021 .* 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378796884261806080

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

These guys were planning to attack a train which as it says in the paragraph was cancelled due to "technical reasons".The group is UBA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Sifar zero said:


> These guys were planning to attack a train which as it says in the paragraph was cancelled due to "technical reasons".The group is UBA.


These guys were killed in May 2020, can't recall their names but i definitely remember that they were killed at that time. I even had their personal photos on file but lost that data

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*5 BLA Terrorists killed in Mastung , Balochistan - March 2021 *



*Five ‘militants’ killed in Mastung operation*

Saleem ShahidPublished *March 9, 2021*






*The counter-terrorism department (CTD) during an operation in Mastung district on Monday killed five suspected militants belonging to a banned organisation. —ISPR/File
QUETTA: The counter-terrorism department (CTD) during an operation in Mastung district on Monday killed five suspected militants belonging to a banned organisation.
According to a spokesperson, CTD personnel raided a hideout of the militants in the Splinji area of Mastung district, some 40km from here, in the early hours of Monday morning.
He said a large quantity of arms, ammunition and explosives had been seized.
The spokesperson said that during interrogation of some arrested members of the group, the CTD officials received information that some other militants were at the hideout in Mastung district and that they were planning a major terrorist attack in Quetta.
Acting promptly after receiving information about the presence of the militants, the CTD personnel surrounded the hideout and ordered the militants to surrender. But the militants opened fire on the CTD personnel from inside the hideout. An exchange of fire between the CTD personnel and the militants continued for some time before five of the militants were killed and some others managed to escape taking the advantage of darkness.
According to the spokesperson, the slain militants have been identified as Shah Nazar, Arif Marri, Yousuf Marri, Samiullah Pirkani and Jamil Ahmad Pirkani.
“All the five men belonged to the banned Baloch Liberation Army (BLA) and they were involved in the killing of several innocent people in Balochistan,” he said.
He added that the militants were involved in a number of terrorist attacks, including a grenade attack on labourers on Samungli Road, a bomb attack on Azad Khan Marri in Hazarganji and a grenade attack on security forces in Quetta.
The weapons found in the hideout included three Kalashnikovs with 100 rounds of ammunition, 10kg of explosives, three detonators, two explosive rods, two grenades, a remote control device and 13 batteries.
The spokesperson claimed that the CTD personnel also found information from the hideout about some other members of the group hiding in Quetta. An operation would soon be conducted to arrest them, he added.*
_*Published in Dawn, March 9th, 2021*_



*4 Terrorists killed in Kachi , Balochistan - April 2021 .*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382216593518821383* 
CTD kills 4 suspected terrorists in Kachi*
During the operation, an exchange of fire took place between the police and alleged terrorists


Our Correspondent *April 14, 2021*





PHOTO: KP POLICE
*QUETTA:*
*At least four suspected terrorists were killed by the Counter Terrorism Department during an intelligence based operation in Balochistan’s Kachi district on Tuesday.*
*According to CTD Spokesperson, a major terror plot by Lashker-e-Jhangvi, a banned terror outfit was thwarted by CTD officials in the mountainous area of Bolan.
During the operation, an exchange of fire took place between the police and alleged terrorists, resulting in the killing of Akram Zehri, Ahmedullah, Sikandar and Shahdi Khan.*
*The CTD spokesperson said the slain persons were involved in various terrorism activities throughout the province. One key member of the banned outfit namely Zehri had a Rs5 million bounty on his head. He was also wanted in attacks on security forces and killing of Hazaras.*
Read FC soldier martyred in Pak-Afghan border post attack
*A large cache of arms and ammunitions including a SMG rifle, three pistols, 5kgs of explosives being used in IED making, remote controls, detonators and two motorcycles were also recovered from their possession.
The terrorists were planning to attack security installations in the provincial capital and had plans to sabotage a plane, confirmed the CTD spokesperson, adding that three suspected terrorists managed to escape and raids were being carried out for their timely arrest.
Man killed in Panjgur*
At least one person was killed and two wounded by police on Tuesday for not stopping at a police checkpoint in Balochistan’s Panjgur district.
According to police, the suspected culprits riding on a motorcycle were signaled to stop at a checkpoint during snap checking in Essai Minol area but refused to do so. The ensued chase by the police, during which they opened fire at the motorcycle, resulted in the killing of one man identified as Sajid whereas the Waheed and Bilal were injured.
_*Published in The Express Tribune, April 14th, 2021.*_





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381930214704308224



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381930410800672770

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

@Foxtrot Alpha bro looks like their preferred MO is sitting high and far on mountains and ambushing. Like how I like to play pubg. 

Do those vehicles have fire locating things that Army got after it learned such a thing exists post 2010 Waziristan campaign?

Also for Sindh I bet their is a lot of mess and warlords and zameendars who could become a big problem if we don't think about preempting them.

Chotu gang was a small time smuggler/gun runner and he was packing serious firepower even Anti Aircraft stuff. What do you say?

Am I discussing or this post okay?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

I found 3 Militant groups who were active at some time in Balochistan but then faded into obscurity.
Namely:
Baloch National Liberation Front.
Jhalawan Baloch Tiger.
Balochistan Liberation Tigers.
And another group a faction of BLA named BLA Azad.It claimed two attacks one in Bolan and one in Sibbi both were IED attacks and both were filmed both had Pakistani casualties that were hidden and not claimed by ISPR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

Baloch National Liberation Front was headed by a group of renegades from BLF namely Sattar Katri from Mand,Master Saleem of Tump and Mohammad Baksh Jagoo feom Nasirabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Huge cache of Arms & Explosives recovered from Ts hide outs in Balochistan - April 2021 .*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382352565753511940


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382240934797189120

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

@Foxtrot Alpha bro is it possible to use them King Air ISR aircraft to check for seismic or maybe mount some sort of sonar equipment on them to check for movement deep within those mountains?? Geology ain't my strong suite.

It looks like a huge challenge to squeeze into these nooks and crannies where these cockroaches hide.


----------



## Sifar zero

Hey Foxtort Alpha can you post anyother information related to these militants that you are allowed to post.
I found an article on the internet in which a journalist describes his visit to the terrorist training camp which trained the KSE and CC attackers and intrestingly he mentioned the name of the commander that is responsible for Majeed brigade(Self sacrificing unit of the BLA) and the journalists description of him matches the same guy which was training KSE attackers.


----------



## HRK

Sifar zero said:


> I found an article on the internet in which a journalist describes his visit to the terrorist training camp which trained the KSE and CC attackers and intrestingly he mentioned the name of the commander that is responsible for Majeed brigade(Self sacrificing unit of the BLA) and the journalists description of him matches the same guy which was training KSE attackers.


plz share the article .....


----------



## Sifar zero

HRK said:


> plz share the article .....


Here sir.








TBP Report: Majeed Brigade - The Inside Story | The Balochistan Post


Author: Miran Mazar – Chief Editor TBP This is a story to find Majeed Brigade’s foundations, its history and the philosophy behind their staggering acts. We will meet BLA chief Bashir Zeb, Majeed Brigade’s commander Hammal Rehan and the Brigade’s logistic head Buzgar Khan during this journey...




thebalochistanpost.net




Please read the full article.
The commanders name is Hammal rehman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

In alot of other cases these guys while disseminating propaganda have released the names and pictures of their serving militants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

This guy is the one who was training the KSE attackers if you match there eyes and figure in the KSE propaganda video and this documentary by vice this guy is the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

One of the KSE attackers with Sana bahar(Took part in Ormara attack but was later killed by SF was a reigonal commander and member of BRA).The KSE attacker belonged to BLA while the other to BRA.This shows the coordination of militants under(BRAS) Baloch raaji aaajoi sangar(Baloch national Front for Freedom)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Huge cache of Arms & ammunition seized incl Indian in 2 IBO's in Balochistan - May 2021*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388795146922303491






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388823706076602368






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388834009086582790







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388766209450065920







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388790204442480641





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388841306298925056

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

These BM 12 rockets were the one used to attack Gwader International Airport.Probably this cache belonged to BLF and the MG3 is probably captured from FC I have seen videos of MG3's and G3's being captured.This was recovered from Kahan and a few months ago there was a attack on a FC checkpost in Kohlu,Kahan and the terrorists captured alot of stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*2 terrorists incl Imp terrorist Commander killed in Balochistan - May 2021 .*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391677725602193411





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391678359835398148






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391653029498310658






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391581927371587592









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391664836128481280

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*4 TTP's terrorists killed in IBO in Quetta , Balochistan - May 2021 .*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397423321180946432



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397488495497723906



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397462708174327810




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397453178426249217

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*2 terrorists killed & 1 soldier Martyred in an IBO in Balochistan - June 2021*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403249988176592900
*Two Terrorists killed in District Kharan, Balochistan

June 11, 2021*





File Photo
Two terrorists have been killed in an intelligence based operation conducted by security forces in Hulmerg area of District Kharan in Balochistan. 
According to ISPR, the terrorists were involved in various acts of violence and terrorism against innocent civilians as well as the security forces. Significant quantity of arms and ammunition were also recovered.
During exchange of fire, one soldier of Frontier Corps Balochistan Sepoy Fida ur Rehman, a resident of Mastuj Chitral, embraced Shahadat.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403287523657404416



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403291297511845888

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

I think UBA is probably finished a lot of militants belonging to UBA have been killed by SF.With manpower severely depleted they cannot conduct operations anymore.Which explains why no terrorist attacks by UBA have ocurred in the last few months.


----------



## Raja Porus

ANA ( which means India) is equipping BLA terrorists with NV capability.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404173023389884416

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403349826067218435


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404504049404231688


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404376881256878080


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403704366356381697

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404386707114541056



*Six ‘illegal’ schools sealed in Quetta*
Saleem ShahidPublished *June 13, 2021 *- Updated 2 days ago





The schools were located in Karani road and Hazara town areas, according to a senior official. — Photo by Ali Shah/File
QUETTA: Local authorities on Saturday sealed six Iran-funded and illegal schools in Quetta.
The schools, which were established without approval from the department concerned, were teaching Iranian curriculum to students.
Iranian curriculum is not recognised by any education board in Pakistan, officials said. As a result, the students of these schools have to go to Iran for further education.
“We have sealed six schools after completing our investigations. The schools were located in Karani road and Hazara town areas,” said Mohammad Zohaib-ul-Haq, a senior official of the Quetta administration.
Four more such schools were detected and an inquiry was under way against them, he said. “Investigations revealed that the schools were run by Iranian administrators and Iranian teachers,” he said, adding that the schools were established in 1991 under a Memorandum of Understanding signed between the provincial education department and the school administration.
The schools’ administrations did not renew the MoU during the last 30 years while the officials concerned of the education department did not fulfil their responsibility in this regard.
The director of Balochistan Education Foundation, Shabbir Ahmed, said that the officials of these schools had not applied for registration of their educational institutions. “Under Balochistan Private Educational Institute Registration and Registration Act, it is mandatory for schools to get themselves registered with the government department concerned,” he added.
_Published in Dawn, June 13th, 2021













Six ‘illegal’ schools sealed in Quetta


The schools were teaching Iranian curriculum to students.



www.dawn.com




_


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405551723440218122



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405544267523657731

*Four ‘militants’ killed in gunfight with CTD personnel*
The Newspaper's Staff CorrespondentPublished *June 18, 2021 *- Updated about 11 hours ago





In this file photo, security forces inspect the Eastern Bypass area in Labour Colony of the Balochistan capital. — Online/File
QUETTA: Four suspected militants belonging to the outlawed Baloch Liberation Army (BLA) were killed in an exchange of fire with the personnel of Counter-Terrorism Department (CTD) during an operation in the Marwar coalmine area, Bolan district, on Thursday.
A CTD spokesman claimed that the Counter Terrorism Department foiled a terrorist plan of the BLA in the Marwar coalmine area by conducting an intelligence-based operation.
He said that intelligence reports suggested that a large group of BLA terrorists was moving in the Marwar area to join besieged members of the banned organisation in the aftermath of the operation of the law-enforcement agencies in the area.
“They planned to launch fresh attacks after joining the main group,” the spokesman said, adding that after receiving the information, the CTD team reached the area and intercepted the terrorists. They were asked to surrender, but they opened indiscriminate fire on CTD personnel.
“The CTD personnel returned fire and the heavy exchange of fire continued for a long time, leaving four suspected terrorists dead,” he said, adding that six to eight other terrorists managed to escape from the area. Efforts were under way to identify the dead terrorists, he said.
The spokesman said that the compound where the terrorists were hiding had been cleared after a search operation during which huge arms and ammunition, dry ration, first aid kits and different medicines were recovered.
The arms and ammunition include two sub-machine guns, 140 rounds with six magazines, two 9 MM pistols, 40 rounds with four magazines, one hand-grenade and two motorcycles.
Efforts are under way to arrest the remaining terrorists.
“More raids have been planned in other areas of the province and an FIR had been lodged in the CTD police station,” he said.
*Published in Dawn, June 18th, 2021*










Four ‘militants’ killed in gunfight with CTD personnel


Six to eight other terrorists managed to escape from the area, says CTD spokesman.



www.dawn.com


----------



## HRK

@Foxtrot Alpha FYI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*1 wanted terrorist killed in IBO in Balochistan - 22nd June 2021*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407226553335959552
*کوئٹہ: فرقہ وارانہ اور لسانی ٹارگٹ کلنگ میں ملوث دہشت گرد ہلاک*


*ویب ڈیسک* * 22 جون 2021*




*کوئٹہ: صوبہ بلوچستان کے دارالحکومت کوئٹہ میں محکمہ انسداد دہشت گردی (سی ٹی ڈی) کی کارروائی کے دوران فرقہ وارانہ اور لسانی ٹارگٹ کلنگ میں ملوث دہشت گرد مارا گیا۔*
تفصیلات کے مطابق سریاب کے علاقے گوہر آباد میں محکمہ انسداد دہشت گردی (سی ٹی ڈی) نے آپریشن کیا، ترجمان سی ٹی ڈی کے مطابق فائرنگ کے تبادلے میں 1 دہشتگرد ہلاک ہوگیا۔
ترجمان کا کہنا تھا کہ آپریشن کے دوران دہشت گرد کی جانب سے فائرنگ اور دستی بم حملہ کیا گیا، دستی بم دھماکے کے باعث سی ٹی ڈی کے 2 اہلکار زخمی ہوگئے۔

سی ٹی ڈی ترجمان نے بتایا کہ دہشت گرد کے زیر استعمال کمپاؤنڈ سے اسلحہ اور گولہ بارود برآمد ہوا۔ ہلاک دہشتگرد کالعدم تنظیم کا اہم رکن تھا اور فرقہ وارانہ اور لسانی ٹارگٹ کلنگ میں ملوث تھا۔
ترجمان کے مطابق مارا گیا دہشت گرد سیکیورٹی فورسز پر حملوں میں بھی ملوث تھا۔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

@waz @Foxtrot Alpha 
Can @Sifar zero post a video of terrorists firing at a flying P-3C Orion?


----------



## waz

Mr.Meap said:


> @waz @Foxtrot Alpha
> Can @Sifar zero post a video of terrorists firing at a flying P-3C Orion?



Yes.


----------



## Moon

waz said:


> Yes.


@Sifar zero
You heard him, you can upload it here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Mr.Meap said:


> @waz @Foxtrot Alpha
> Can @Sifar zero post a video of terrorists firing at a flying P-3C Orion?


Not really --- Can't share terrorist propaganda stuff directly ---
You can share screenshots...edit out the link to their Social Media account etc

@Sifar zero

Only Terrorist good to me is a dead terrorist with their brains scattered over the floor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

Mr.Meap said:


> @Sifar zero
> You heard him, you can upload it here


Have you watched it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

Sifar zero said:


> Have you watched it?


No, where is it?


Sifar zero said:


> Have you watched it?


Just send 2 screenshots, one of the Orion other of the guy firing, or at least the gun.
Sorry for bothering :I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

Mr.Meap said:


> No, where is it?
> 
> Just send 2 screenshots, one of the Orion other of the guy firing, or at least the gun.
> Sorry for bothering :I


They deleted it.
But here they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

Sifar zero said:


> They deleted it.
> But here they are.
> View attachment 755576
> View attachment 755577
> View attachment 755578
> View attachment 755579
> View attachment 755580
> View attachment 755582
> View attachment 755581


I hope those terrorists were picked up and neutralised.


----------



## Moon

Sifar zero said:


> They deleted it.
> But here they are.
> View attachment 755576
> View attachment 755577
> View attachment 755578
> View attachment 755579
> View attachment 755580
> View attachment 755582
> View attachment 755581


Let's just hope they don't get their hands on MANPADS, but if the Orion was being fired at, and if it's sensors were running, no doubt it would've picked them up.
Plus I don't know if them calling the Orion a drone is them acting stupid or them not genuinely knowing what that is, if it's the latter that means their videos are edited and broadcasted on site, which means that in every group of militants there is someone capable of editing them, somebody who's computer literate.
Could be a reason we didn't see footage from the Marwar attack (7-8 hours) because the university student who was supposed to edit it was killed..... I know this is a long stretch, but definitely something to ponder over...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sparten

Good to see actual assets being employed against the Baloch ghaddars.


----------



## Sifar zero

Mr.Meap said:


> Let's just hope they don't get their hands on MANPADS, but if the Orion was being fired at, and if it's sensors were running, no doubt it would've picked them up.
> Plus I don't know if them calling the Orion a drone is them acting stupid or them not genuinely knowing what that is, if it's the latter that means their videos are edited and broadcasted on site, which means that in every group of militants there is someone capable of editing them, somebody who's computer literate.
> Could be a reason we didn't see footage from the Marwar attack (7-8 hours) because the university student who was supposed to edit it was killed..... I know this is a long stretch, but definitely something to ponder over...


Really nice anaylsis.
But I have heard that they smuggle videos into Iran before uploading them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408116499890458638We are tired....


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408354095413428226

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Raja Porus

The golden Stripe in his picture in uniform shows that he was "Severely" wounded before as well. Surely he lived and died like a lion.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409148704821420040

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

Desert Fox 1 said:


> The golden Stripe in his picture in uniform shows that he was "Severely" wounded before as well. Surely he lived and died like a lion.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409148704821420040


Confirm jannati.
Better than any of these corrupt h@ramis we have back home e.g Nawaz and Billo Rani

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

I found this in a 2012 documentary by Al Jazeera about Balochistan. Can anyone identify this MANPAD?
@Huffal @PanzerKiel


Sifar zero said:


> I found this in a 2012 documentary by Al Jazeera about Balochistan. Can anyone identify this MANPAD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Huffal @PanzerKiel


Aslam Baloch also appeared in the documentary but the name for him was Baloch Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Sifar zero said:


> I found this in a 2012 documentary by Al Jazeera about Balochistan. Can anyone identify this MANPAD?
> @Huffal @PanzerKiel


Found what?


----------



## Sifar zero

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Found what?


Found this.


----------



## Primus

Sifar zero said:


> I found this in a 2012 documentary by Al Jazeera about Balochistan. Can anyone identify this MANPAD?
> @Huffal @PanzerKiel
> 
> Aslam Baloch also appeared in the documentary but the name for him was Baloch Khan.


That looks to be an Igla Manpad.



https://armscom.net/sites/default/files/iglas_kbm.jpg


----------



## Sifar zero

Huffal said:


> That looks to be an Igla Manpad.
> 
> 
> 
> https://armscom.net/sites/default/files/iglas_kbm.jpg


Where did they get them even the Taliban did not have these?


----------



## Moon

Sifar zero said:


> Where did they get them even the Taliban did not have these?


"Black market" (aka Indians)


----------



## Primus

Sifar zero said:


> Where did they get them even the Taliban did not have these?


Which nation regularly shows them off and uses them... A nation that has been found out to be supporting these same terrorists.

Also I take it that we neutralised that threat before they were even able to use it?


----------



## Sifar zero

Yesterday BLA attacked a checkpost but backup for the post came so they attacked the backup but the backup was 4 APC's or MRAPS to BLA's dismay. In short, BLA couldn't inflict any casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

At least four people were injured on Monday while a Frontier Corps (FC) vehicle was damaged in a blast in Hazar Ganji, a locality on the outskirts of Quetta, officials said.

In a statement, a spokesman for the Balochistan Counter-Terrorism Department said that at 07:40am an improvised explosive device (IED) explosion took place outside the main gate of the vegetable market.

"As a result, four passersby were injured while a Frontier Corps vehicle was slightly damaged. It was a timed device which had around one kilogramme of explosives. CTD teams are on the spot and gathering evidence," the spokesman said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Primus

PanzerKiel said:


> At least four people were injured on Monday while a Frontier Corps (FC) vehicle was damaged in a blast in Hazar Ganji, a locality on the outskirts of Quetta, officials said.
> 
> In a statement, a spokesman for the Balochistan Counter-Terrorism Department said that at 07:40am an improvised explosive device (IED) explosion took place outside the main gate of the vegetable market.
> 
> "As a result, four passersby were injured while a Frontier Corps vehicle was slightly damaged. It was a timed device which had around one kilogramme of explosives. CTD teams are on the spot and gathering evidence," the spokesman said.


Some articles said 2 were injured. 

Regardless, a sad event nonetheless


----------



## Moon

BLF claimed responsibility for attack on Chinese workers today in Karachi.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420396942513905671

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

Moon said:


> BLF claimed responsibility for attack on Chinese workers today in Karachi.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420396942513905671


Only if intelligence hadn't released Allah Nazar back in the late 2000s.
Allah Nazar had promised authorities that he will leave the path of terrorism after he was released but he broke the promise soon after his release.


----------



## Moon

Sifar zero said:


> Only if intelligence hadn't released Allah Nazar back in the late 2000s.
> Allah Nazar had promised authorities that he will leave the path of terrorism after he was released but he broke the promise soon after his release.


That was sheer stupidity on our part.


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422496080567078914
Can anyone verify this 

@PanzerKiel 
@Sifar zero 
@Foxtrot Alpha


----------



## Amaa'n

Huffal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422496080567078914
> Can anyone verify this
> 
> @PanzerKiel
> @Sifar zero
> @Foxtrot Alpha


yep--- BRA attacked OPs (Observation Posts) surrounding the Main Camp... they were in two posts when attack was repelled


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*CTD KILLS FIVE TERRORISTS ASSOCIATED WITH BANNED OUTFIT IN QUETTA - August 2021 .*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424945356274556935

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424949447876825106

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*1 Soldier Martyred & 3 terrorists killed in Loralai , Balochistan - Aug 2021 .*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426413343292764162

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426558006792269826


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426109267338203136
Happened on 13th August, but looks like the Modus Operandi of these groups on Urban Areas is grenade attacks, the attack that happened on the family of ANP leader was the same as well.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426595031335546881


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428739556740829204


----------



## ghazi52

*Two children killed, Chinese national injured in Gwadar suicide attack*

Army soldiers prevent major catastrophe, Chinese national injured but in stable condition, says interior ministry


Mohammad Zafar
August 20, 2021

At least two children were killed and three other people sustained injuries during a suicide attack in Balochistan's Gwadar on Friday, according to an official statement.

"Today in the evening, in a cowardly attack, a convoy of Chinese nationals comprising four Chinese vehicles with integral security details of Pakistan Army and police contingent was targeted on East Bay Expressway in Gwadar," the statement issued by the interior ministry said.

It said that the targeting took place along the coastal road near a Fishermen colony. "A young boy ran out of the colony once the convoy reached there to target Chinese vehicles. Fortunately, soldiers of Pakistan Army in plain clothes employed as hanging around security rushed to intercept the boy; who immediately, exploded himself about 15-20 metres away from the convoy," the official communiqué read.

Resultantly, the statement added, a Chinese national got injured who is stable and has been evacuated to the nearest Gwadar hospital. "Unfortunately, two innocent children playing nearby the incident site lost their precious lives while another two children received critical injuries in the heinous act. They have been evacuated to the hospital," the ministry said.

The statement said that both Pakistan and China recognise the threats posed to their cooperation and collaboration towards the growth and development of their communities under the evolving regional environment. "Cognisant of hostile designs, the government of Pakistan is already undertaking a comprehensive review of security of Chinese brothers and is committed to ensuring their safe stay in Pakistan in this journey of progress. We reaffirm our Chinese brothers our wholehearted endeavours to deal with these threats comprehensively."

The interior minister further said in the communiqué that "In this hour of distress, while we are saddened by injury to our Chinese brother and loss of innocent Pakistani children, both countries stand together firmly in defeating the inimical acts aiming to undermine our cooperation and friendship."

The deceased have been identified as 11-year-old Salman s/o Khuda Bakhsh and 10-year-old Salman s/o Haider Nagori.

"Strongly condemn suicide attack on Chinese nationals' vehicle in Gwadar," Balochistan government spokesperson Liaquat Shahwani wrote on his official Twitter handle.

He said that the two children were playing nearby who died in the explosion, adding that one Chinese national “sustained minor injuries”.


Terrorists have in recent times stepped up their attacks at public places and on security personnel.

On August 12, at least five suspected armed militants belonging to a banned militant organisation were killed in a gun battle with Balochistan chapter’s Counter-Terrorism Department (CTD) personnel and security forces in the New Marri Camp area of Hazarganji located in the provincial capital Quetta.

According to CTD officials, the search operation in the New Marri Camp of Hazarganji was launched on reports that terrorists were planning to conduct terrorist attacks at important places of the provincial capital city on the eve of Independence Day.

On August 8, two police personnel were martyred while many others sustained injures when a powerful blast targeted their vehicle near a luxury hotel in Quetta.

According to Shahwani, a police van was targeted during the attack in which at least 21 people, including 12 cops, were also injured.

He said that the explosive material was planted in a motorcycle.

The Baloch Liberation Army (BLA), a banned outfit, has claimed responsibility for the blast.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Indians will try to now create some more new bogus organizations meant to destabilize Pakistan.


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429135607838695424


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430861555554570246


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430728758412066820


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430621249923731457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430610621041684486



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430598127514492932


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430598485208969219


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430871369932288000


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436213541099515905

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436213541099515905


Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un


----------



## PanzerKiel

2 FC soldiers martyred in attack on convoy in Balochistan's Kech district


One soldier injured in incident.



www.dawn.com






Two soldiers of Frontier Corps South were martyred and another was injured when armed men attacked their convoy in the Buleda area of Kech district on Thursday.

The martyred soldiers were identified as Lance Naik Saboor and Sepoy Abdul Hakim.

The injured soldier was identified as Abdul Sattar.

Official sources said that members of security forces immediately returned fire, but the attackers managed to escape.


The injured soldier and bodies were taken to a nearby healthcare facility.

In another act of terrorism near Kalat, some motorcyclists hurled a hand-grenade on a police vehicle patrolling the highway.

The grenade exploded close to the vehicle, leaving two policemen and two other people injured.

DSP of Kalat Ghulam Hussain Bajoi survived the grenade attack. He was sitting in the police vehicle.

The injured police personnel and two civilians were taken to Kalat district hospital.

Provincial Home Minister Ziaullah Langove condemned the incidents and said that the elements involved in the two attacks would be brought to justice.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Pappa Alpha

PanzerKiel said:


> 2 FC soldiers martyred in attack on convoy in Balochistan's Kech district
> 
> 
> One soldier injured in incident.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two soldiers of Frontier Corps South were martyred and another was injured when armed men attacked their convoy in the Buleda area of Kech district on Thursday.
> 
> The martyred soldiers were identified as Lance Naik Saboor and Sepoy Abdul Hakim.
> 
> The injured soldier was identified as Abdul Sattar.
> 
> Official sources said that members of security forces immediately returned fire, but the attackers managed to escape.
> 
> 
> The injured soldier and bodies were taken to a nearby healthcare facility.
> 
> In another act of terrorism near Kalat, some motorcyclists hurled a hand-grenade on a police vehicle patrolling the highway.
> 
> The grenade exploded close to the vehicle, leaving two policemen and two other people injured.
> 
> DSP of Kalat Ghulam Hussain Bajoi survived the grenade attack. He was sitting in the police vehicle.
> 
> The injured police personnel and two civilians were taken to Kalat district hospital.
> 
> Provincial Home Minister Ziaullah Langove condemned the incidents and said that the elements involved in the two attacks would be brought to justice.


seems like there's a drought of BLA terrorists being hunted.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Moon

Pappa Alpha said:


> seems like there's a drought of BLA terrorists being hunted.


Yep, but the question is why?
ISKP operates in the same area too, but they're being slaughtered. Are we deliberately going easy on them, till developmental projects in Bln are completed? Because the Chinese engineers are sitting ducks rn.


----------



## Pappa Alpha

Moon said:


> Yep, but the question is why?
> ISKP operates in the same area too, but they're being slaughtered. Are we deliberately going easy on them, till developmental projects in Bln are completed? Because the Chinese engineers are sitting ducks rn.


No idea. One thing is certain, our strategy needs revision.


----------



## Moon

Pappa Alpha said:


> No idea. One thing is certain, our strategy needs revision.


Agreed.


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> Yep, but the question is why?
> ISKP operates in the same area too, but they're being slaughtered. Are we deliberately going easy on them, till developmental projects in Bln are completed? Because the Chinese engineers are sitting ducks rn.


Has anyone claimed repsonsibility for the attack yet? 

Also BLA is getting wiped out im sure of it. 

@Sifar zero got any good news?


----------



## Sifar zero

Huffal said:


> Has anyone claimed repsonsibility for the attack yet?
> 
> Also BLA is getting wiped out im sure of it.
> 
> @Sifar zero got any good news?


BLF claimed responsibility helis came to help FC.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Primus

Sifar zero said:


> BLF claimed responsibility helis came to help FC.


So there has been a change in QRF finally. Helis coming to support FC is good change. I hope they hunt down the BLF terrorists reponsible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> So there has been a change in QRF finally. Helis coming to support FC is good change. I hope they hunt down the BLF terrorists reponsible.


Using Helis can backfire if the walk into an ambush. A terrorist with even an early gen black market MANPAD can knock out a loitering helicopter. Especially if the crew is caught off guard. Using faster moving aircrafts like A-29s with MAWS is a better and safer choice.


Sifar zero said:


> BLF claimed responsibility helis came to help FC.


Did helis bag any kills? Or too late to the scene?


----------



## Sifar zero

Moon said:


> Using Helis can backfire if the walk into an ambush. A terrorist with even an early gen black market MANPAD can knock out a loitering helicopter. Especially if the crew is caught off guard. Using faster moving aircrafts like A-29s with MAWS is a better and safer choice.
> 
> Did helis bag any kills? Or too late to the scene?


Don't know even if some terrorists are killed neither the Army nor the terrorists will tell us.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Areesh

Pappa Alpha said:


> seems like there's a drought of BLA terrorists being hunted.



Always have been


Moon said:


> Yep, but the question is why?
> ISKP operates in the same area too, but they're being slaughtered. Are we deliberately going easy on them, till developmental projects in Bln are completed? Because the Chinese engineers are sitting ducks rn.



General Bajwa is a leftist himself. Likes other leftists 

Might be the reason for growing slow on these communist terrorists


----------



## Black Tornado

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437370957455405060


----------



## Primus

Sudarshan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437370957455405060


Oh so you are back. Gonna put more laugh and love reactions on fallen pakistani soldiers or are you gonna behave yourself?


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437489423332085762

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

Huffal said:


> Oh so you are back. Gonna put more laugh and love reactions on fallen pakistani soldiers or are you gonna behave yourself?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440692009098874880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440686460860964883

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440691203154989073


----------



## Primus

Sudarshan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440692009098874880
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440686460860964883
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440691203154989073


I see. Still being a little shit


----------



## Primus

Sudarshan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440692009098874880
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440686460860964883
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440691203154989073




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440688323815567364


----------



## akramishaqkhan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440589126785331205
Here we go again. Since when has detainment become abduction.
Her Papa must have not been upto any good. Intel agencies dont waste time on useless people. They dont have time or resources to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441437447242477574

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441433837519638529

Updating this thread too, makes it easier to keep count.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441467019170308097

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441437447242477574
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441433837519638529
> 
> Updating this thread too, makes it easier to keep count.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441630491061460996

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441432754223149070


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441752732910694400

Again not using MRAPs, despite loosing most soldiers to IEDs and landmines.
Any MRAP could've shrugged off an explosion like that.

I fail to understand, how is it possible we'll accept loosing 3-4 Hiluxes a month (a conservative average) but refuse to invest in MRAPs, which we deem too expensive? 
90% of all IED casualties could've been stopped by MRAPs, why do I know that for a fact? By looking at every other country that's using them in battle.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442033107939442691

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442040112045461504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442001810521088007

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442112117566488576
Soldier martyred, two injured.


Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442112117566488576
> Soldier martyred, two injured.


Looks like an attack from Daesh, avenging the killing of their commander.


----------



## Sifar zero

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442112117566488576
> Soldier martyred, two injured.
> 
> Looks like an attack from Daesh, avenging the killing of their commander.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442112393434308608

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442425890131087361

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442890514135666695

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443603146044022786

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## HRK




----------



## Moon

(Data from Sindh and Baluchistan only).
From Sep1 to Sep30, 12 soldiers were martyred, of which 7 casualties were due to IEDs (no MRAPs). 1 occurred due to cross border firing from Iran.
7 terrorists were captured and 9 were killed. Number could've been much higher, if we use drones for ISR and target acquisition.

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> (Data from Sindh and Baluchistan only).
> From Sep1 to Sep30, 12 soldiers were martyred, of which 7 casualties were due to IEDs (no MRAPs). 1 occurred due to cross border firing from Iran.
> 7 terrorists were captured and 9 were killed. Number could've been much higher, if we use drones for ISR and target acquisition.


Drone acquisition/integration in progress. Current operating UCAV fleet is small but will be bigger in the future. Drones have been uses recently

MRAPS to be procured. Funds are short though.


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Huffal said:


> Drone acquisition


From local companies or imported or both??


----------



## Primus

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> From local companies or imported or both??


Both


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> Drone acquisition/integration in progress. Current operating UCAV fleet is small but will be bigger in the future. Drones have been uses recently
> 
> MRAPS to be procured. Funds are short though.


Been hearing this for a while now, don't know when it'll happen.


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> Been hearing this for a while now, don't know when it'll happen.


Its happened


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444943728444166148

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Primus

Reports on a possible attack on FC in Balochistan (unconfirmed) 

@Sifar zero 

Im seeing multiple indian twitter accounts posting a compilation of 'new' attacks by the BLA and BLF against outposts and convoys. Vids seem old. Can you confirm?


----------



## Pappa Alpha

Huffal said:


> Reports on a possible attack on FC in Balochistan (unconfirmed)
> 
> @Sifar zero
> 
> Im seeing multiple indian twitter accounts posting a compilation of 'new' attacks by the BLA and BLF against outposts and convoys. Vids seem old. Can you confirm?


any confirmation?


----------



## Sifar zero

Huffal said:


> Reports on a possible attack on FC in Balochistan (unconfirmed)
> 
> @Sifar zero
> 
> Im seeing multiple indian twitter accounts posting a compilation of 'new' attacks by the BLA and BLF against outposts and convoys. Vids seem old. Can you confirm?


Ji bhai.
Saw that video vids are old some months old.


Huffal said:


> Reports on a possible attack on FC in Balochistan (unconfirmed)
> 
> @Sifar zero
> 
> Im seeing multiple indian twitter accounts posting a compilation of 'new' attacks by the BLA and BLF against outposts and convoys. Vids seem old. Can you confirm?


Two of the attacks maybe just be civilians.
A guy in civil clothes riding a motorcycle and a civilian truck getting blown up.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Primus

Sifar zero said:


> Ji bhai.
> Saw that video vids are old some months old.
> 
> Two of the attacks maybe just be civilians.
> A guy in civil clothes riding a motorcycle and a civilian truck getting blown up.


Those coward pos.


Pappa Alpha said:


> any confirmation?


No. Seems like false news


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445414970326458371

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445644626359033868

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445660079298990080

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

It can be confirmed that atleast one Militant identified as Shayq alias Talang has been dispatched to hell in Tump. He belonged to BNM’s social media team BSMA and was an armed terrorist 









*Another development in below case:*

Nodaan was son of BNP leader Hameed Baloch


----------



## Primus

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> It can be confirmed that atleast one Militant identified as Shayq alias Talang has been dispatched to hell in Tump. He belonged to BNM’s social media team BSMA and was an armed terrorist
> View attachment 782613
> 
> View attachment 782614
> 
> *Another development in below case:*
> 
> Nodaan was son of BNP leader Hameed Baloch
> 
> View attachment 782615


The gun he is holding in the pic is a M4A1 Carbine. Where did he get that from?


----------



## Amaa'n

Huffal said:


> The gun he is holding in the pic is a M4A1 Carbine. Where did he get that from?


Discussion is not allowed on this thread so I will keep the response to the point: 
It is not an M4a1 rather a XM16E1 or CAR-15 commando....
both are readily available across country for ages ....


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446140212959236109

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446478220807790598
Linked to terrorist organisations perhaps?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

4 terrorists killed in Awaran. Reports of one captured as well.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446892841775648772


Moon said:


> 4 terrorists killed in Awaran. Reports of one captured as well.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446892841775648772




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446867858361929732
Source which says one captured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Moon said:


> 4 terrorists killed in Awaran. Reports of one captured as well.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446892841775648772
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446867858361929732
> Source which says one captured.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446889373627293699

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446897294872354818

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:

1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446909582459162624
Does anyone know when and where "Noora" was killed?


----------



## Moon

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446909582459162624
> Does anyone know when and where "Noora" was killed?


Got it, "Major" Noora was killed in Parome, Panjgur along with 3 others in April/May of 2020. Awfully close to the Iranian border. Infact both areas (Panjgur and Awaran) are linked by road to Iran. Just sayin...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> Got it, "Major" Noora was killed in Parome, Panjgur along with 3 others in April/May of 2020. Awfully close to the Iranian border. Infact both areas (Panjgur and Awaran) are linked by road to Iran. Just sayin...


Sussy iran

Also are these BLA or BLF?


----------



## hussain0216

We are taking these fcukers out across the region now

ISI on the hunt, they are desperately on the run in Afghanistan, trying to get their families out

All their crying about missing persons is because they are drowning at the moment


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> Sussy iran
> 
> Also are these BLA or BLF?


BLF, AFAIK

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

TV reporter killed in bomb attack near car in Balochistan's Hub


Shahid Zehri, 35, who was associated with Metro 1 News, came under attack when he was travelling in a car in Hub.



www.dawn.com





A television reporter was killed in an explosion near his car in Balochistan's Hub area, bordering Karachi, on Sunday night, police said.

Shahid Zehri, 35, who was associated with Metro 1 News, was travelling in a car in Hub when he was attacked reportedly with a homemade grenade, Eidgah Station House Officer Nadeem Haider said.

Zehri, who suffered critical injuries, and another injured companion were initially taken to Hub Civil Hospital and subsequently brought to the Dr Ruth Pfau Civil Hospital Karachi, where Zehri was pronounced dead.

CCTV footage of the incident showed an explosion took place on the roadside near Zehri's moving car as soon as it made a U-turn on a busy road. The nature of the bomb could not be confirmed immediately.

The banned Balochistan Liberation Army (BLA) claimed responsibility for the attack in a statement.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Primus

PanzerKiel said:


> TV reporter killed in bomb attack near car in Balochistan's Hub
> 
> 
> Shahid Zehri, 35, who was associated with Metro 1 News, came under attack when he was travelling in a car in Hub.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A television reporter was killed in an explosion near his car in Balochistan's Hub area, bordering Karachi, on Sunday night, police said.
> 
> Shahid Zehri, 35, who was associated with Metro 1 News, was travelling in a car in Hub when he was attacked reportedly with a homemade grenade, Eidgah Station House Officer Nadeem Haider said.
> 
> Zehri, who suffered critical injuries, and another injured companion were initially taken to Hub Civil Hospital and subsequently brought to the Dr Ruth Pfau Civil Hospital Karachi, where Zehri was pronounced dead.
> 
> CCTV footage of the incident showed an explosion took place on the roadside near Zehri's moving car as soon as it made a U-turn on a busy road. The nature of the bomb could not be confirmed immediately.
> 
> The banned Balochistan Liberation Army (BLA) claimed responsibility for the attack in a statement.


Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajioon 

After taking heavy losses they resort to killing civillains. Dogs


----------



## Sifar zero

Huffal said:


> Sussy iran
> 
> Also are these BLA or BLF?


Major Noora belonged to BLF.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448327412387823617

Updating here as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449751150123798531

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Moon

Policeman martyred in blast outside Quetta's Balochistan University


Officials say 17 people, including 13 police officials, have been injured in the incident.



www.dawn.com

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450382937694867463

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450876437326700545


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451623330096848899

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moon

CTD kills nine terrorists in Mastung operation


Weapons in a large quantity were seized from the possession of the terrorists.




dunyanews.tv





9 BLA & BLF terrorists killed by CTD, Mastung.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Moon

بلوچستان میں فورسز کی ایک اورکارروائی، مزید 6دہشت گرد ہلاک


آج آپریشن میں مارے گئے تخریب کاروں کی تعداد 15 ہوگئی



www.samaa.tv





6 more terrorists killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> بلوچستان میں فورسز کی ایک اورکارروائی، مزید 6دہشت گرد ہلاک
> 
> 
> آج آپریشن میں مارے گئے تخریب کاروں کی تعداد 15 ہوگئی
> 
> 
> 
> www.samaa.tv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 more terrorists killed.





Moon said:


> CTD kills nine terrorists in Mastung operation
> 
> 
> Weapons in a large quantity were seized from the possession of the terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunyanews.tv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 BLA & BLF terrorists killed by CTD, Mastung.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Moon said:


> CTD kills nine terrorists in Mastung operation
> 
> 
> Weapons in a large quantity were seized from the possession of the terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunyanews.tv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 BLA & BLF terrorists killed by CTD, Mastung.





Moon said:


> بلوچستان میں فورسز کی ایک اورکارروائی، مزید 6دہشت گرد ہلاک
> 
> 
> آج آپریشن میں مارے گئے تخریب کاروں کی تعداد 15 ہوگئی
> 
> 
> 
> www.samaa.tv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 more terrorists killed.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451870976690503681


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451957057075269638


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451967579992596481

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Recoveries in Kohlu

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452642986425262081


PanzerKiel said:


> Recoveries in Kohlu
> View attachment 787646

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452963592060514305

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## untitled

PanzerKiel said:


> Recoveries in Kohlu
> View attachment 787646


An American 1917 Enfield in the foreground?


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

BRA has confirmed that Younus - who was gunned down in Iran 2 days ago was part of the organization.
*Facebook profile of the militant*




__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moon

Since October 3, 
2 security personnel were martyred (Bln and Sindh data only) .
And 25 terrorists were killed (including two in Iran and Afghanistan each) and 2 were captured, while "several" surrendered...

There were no IED attacks against SFs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456626129536684046
Looks like a big recovery.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456593968058277888

Posting this here as well, makes keeping track easier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457830533665280001
2 BLF terrorists neutralised in Khuzdar IBO, CTD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457830533665280001
> 2 BLF terrorists neutralised in Khuzdar IBO, CTD




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457931244436664320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457938927818625025

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458442406727233538

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458788813971546112

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*At least 7 injured in blast in Quetta's Nawa Killi area*

Ghalib Nihad
November 13, 2021 


At least seven people, including a police official, were injured in a blast in Quetta's Nawa Killi area on Saturday, Civil Hospital spokesperson Waseem Baig said.

The injured also included women, the spokesperson added.

Security forces and rescue officials rushed to the area following the explosion. The injured were transferred to Civil Hospital Quetta and the area was cordoned off, police officials said.

Senior Superintendent of Police (SSP) Operations Asad Nasir said the explosion occurred near a police mobile.

He added that three to four kilograms of explosive material, fitted to a motorcycle, was used in the blast, according to initial reports. The bomb was detonated via remote control, the SSP further said.

Balochistan Chief Minister Mir Abdul Qudoos Bizenjo condemned the attack and directed that the best medical treatment be provided to those injured.

"Subversive elements want to destroy the province's peace. The protection of citizen's lives and properties is our foremost priority," he said in a statement.

"We will end the chaos of terrorism with the cooperation of the people," he emphasised.

It was the second explosion in Pakistan. Earlier in the day, two policemen were martyred in an improvised explosive device (IED) attack in Bajaur.

Earlier this year, a policeman was martyred and 17 people injured in a blast near Balochistan University on the city's Sariab Road.

Then-Balochistan government spokesperson Liaquat Shahwani said that a police truck deputed outside the varsity gate was targeted and an explosive device was planted in a motorcycle.


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468262372838195205

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Moon

BLF terrorist arrested in Khuzdar IBO.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471023412105691137

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471845021351661568

Reactions: Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Primus

Desert Fox 1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471845021351661568


Iran....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

Desert Fox 1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471845021351661568


My dude.... Please tell me this is either old or propaganda. Were there any casualties on the terrorists side?


----------



## Windjammer

Huffal said:


> My dude.... Please tell me this is either old or propaganda. Were there any casualties on the terrorists side?


This Afghani Cow on asylum in Turkey earlier posted same details, I think its fake news. These scumbags usually show bodies before anything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Primus

Windjammer said:


> This Afghani Cow on asylum in Turkey earlier posted same details, I think its fake news. These scumbags usually show bodies before anything else.


I know the claim will be propaganda. And i know they wont show their dead. What i want to know is whether this attack happened recently or if its old. 

Also Iran.... They dont take action against the terrorists in their nation, yet cry we are acting like the US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Huffal said:


> I know the claim will be propaganda. And i know they wont show their dead. What i want to know is whether this attack happened recently or if its old.
> 
> Also Iran.... They dont take action against the terrorists in their nation, yet cry we are acting like the US



Apparently it's true. But 11 causalities didn't happen in 1 attack. 2 attacks in a week resulted in 11 causalities. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471566703423152130

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
 1


----------



## Primus

Bratva said:


> Apparently it's true. But 11 causalities didn't happen in 1 attack. 2 attacks in a week resulted in 11 causalities.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471566703423152130


Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajioon


----------



## Windjammer

Now a certain Indian loser will generalise this on Twitter to make his living worthwhile.


Bratva said:


> Apparently it's true. But 11 causalities didn't happen in 1 attack. 2 attacks in a week resulted in 11 causalities.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471566703423152130


And this tweet is from yesterday, yet nothing on media or any other source.


----------



## Bratva

Windjammer said:


> Now a certain Indian loser will generalise this on Twitter to make his living worthwhile.
> 
> And this tweet is from yesterday, yet nothing on media or any other source.



Why do you expect Pakistan to army to acknowledge deaths when it has a habit of hiding it? Mainstream media is careful not to go against the ISPR narrative due to censorships

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Bratva said:


> Why do you expect Pakistan to army to acknowledge deaths when it has a habit of hiding it? Mainstream media is careful not to go against the ISPR narrative due to censorships


Really, and I thought it were always Indians making such claims. 
A little known reporter or rather nobody somehow can get this info and post it but not any credible sources.


----------



## Primus

Bratva said:


> Why do you expect Pakistan to army to acknowledge deaths when it has a habit of hiding it? Mainstream media is careful not to go against the ISPR narrative due to censorships


Then again, why would it make sense for ISPR to hide its casualties when it displays the casualties sustained in battle right then and there. The marwa check post attack? The ambushes on fc that lead to 7+ martyred? Why display those but not this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Huffal said:


> Then again, why would it make sense for ISPR to hide its casualties when it displays the casualties sustained in battle right then and there. The marwa check post attack? The ambushes on fc that lead to 7+ martyred? Why display those but not this?



I can explain that part. There is a clear cut pattern. FC casualties are first reported by OSINT accounts e.g JANA, Keeri3302 and others. Then Local Baloch reporters report those casualties, then after 24-48 hours ISPR release a press release since the casualty news has already been leaked. You can take any ISPR press release w.r.t Balochistan casualty and see the same exact pattern. The ambushes you mentioned in your post. Same thing happened for those as well . It was local baloch reporters, The Baloch Terrorist twitter accounts and OSINT accounts which reported the casualty first. Then came the ISPR press release. You can take past 2 year data as sample size and would find 99 % time this pattern happening again and again

Do you know TTP released a video killing 2 PA soldiers in Bajaur through Sniping 2 days ago? Do you see ISPR admitting those casualty ?

ISPR will only admit that if they know if there is NCO, JCO or Officer is involved in the casualty list or the news has been leaked on the twitter and there is a imminent video coming from Baloch terrorist accounts. They will admit then. A bitter reality we have to accept but this things has been happening since 1971. I will quote one post of 1971 battle where C.O 4FF was under-reporting/hiding deaths !



khanasifm said:


> View attachment 801587
> View attachment 801588
> View attachment 801589
> View attachment 801590

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

Bratva said:


> I can explain that part. There is a clear cut pattern. FC casualties are first reported by OSINT accounts e.g JANA, Keeri3302 and others. Then Local Baloch reporters report those casualties, then after 24-48 hours ISPR release a press release since the casualty news has already been leaked. You can take any ISPR press release w.r.t Balochistan casualty and see the same exact pattern. The ambushes you mentioned in your post. Same thing happened for those as well . It was local baloch reporters, The Baloch Terrorist twitter accounts and OSINT accounts which reported the casualty first. Then came the ISPR press release. You can take past 2 year data as sample size and would find 99 % time this pattern happening again and again
> 
> Do you know TTP released a video killing 2 PA soldiers in Bajaur through Sniping 2 days ago? Do you see ISPR admitting those casualty ?
> 
> ISPR will only admit that if they know if there is NCO, JCO or Officer is involved in the casualty list or the news has been leaked on the twitter and there is a imminent video coming from Baloch terrorist accounts. They will admit then. A bitter reality we have to accept but this things has been happening since 1971. I will quote one post of 1971 battle where C.O 4FF was under-reporting/hiding deaths !


24-48 hours could be the time it would take to verify the casualties as well. As for some casualties being filmed by the terrorists... TTP, BLA and what not have a habit of using old footage and posing it as new footage. 

@PanzerKiel can you shed anymore info on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Not a Discussion thread??

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477621798472663046


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Huffal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477621798472663046


Should not "Sindh" be removed from thread title because there is hardly any terrorism in Sindh for so long.
Only FATA and Balochistan are hot points these days.
Is interior KPK quite safe now???


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477640584135327745


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477705713988349957


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*20 hand grenades stuffed in shopper found in a garbage dump in Karachi - ARY News*





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479738181134295044




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479439217533112326




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479907539403919377

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Huffal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479907539403919377




*6 Daesh/ISKP terrorists including commander neutralised in an operation by CTD late night around Quetta Eastern Bypass - January 2022 .*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480044553512042496


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480071133592526859



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480043475370319873

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Primus

4 BLA terrorists incl cmdr captured by CTD


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480945875572699141

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488513449047072772

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*3 Terrorists killed in IBO in Balochistan - Feb 2022 .*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489637645592539141



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489626586919886852



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489626592724799491



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489626598974398466

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Captain Haider, Attained shahadat today in Balochistan

Reactions: Sad Sad:
10


----------



## Zarvan

PanzerKiel said:


> Captain Haider, Attained shahadat today in Balochistan
> View attachment 817055


May ALLAH accept his martyrdom and grant him highest place in Jannah and with shifat of RASOOL SAW and may ALLAH help in Army in taking his revenge and eliminating those who martyred him. Ameen.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

On 16 February 2022, based on information of presence of Terrorists' Hideout in general area Injirkan Range near Buleda, Balochistan, Security Forces conducted an operation to apprehend externally sponsored enemies of peace in Balochistan.​


Rawalpindi - February 16, 2022​No PR-16/2022-ISPR​


On 16 February 2022, based on information of presence of Terrorists' Hideout in general area Injirkan Range near Buleda, Balochistan, Security Forces conducted an operation to apprehend externally sponsored enemies of peace in Balochistan.
Once the troops started clearance operation in the area, Terrorists tried to escape from their camp and opened fire onto security forces.
*6 x Terrorists have been killed in ensuing heavy exchange of fire. These terrorists were involved in recent firing and attacks on security forces in District Kech.*
In addition, a huge cache of arms and ammunition has also been recovered.
Operations to eliminate such perpetrators of terrorist acts in Pakistan will continue and they will not be allowed to sabotage peace, stability and progress of Balochistan.
-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495010633414230019





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495005634277920770







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493988446909644802

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

PanzerKiel said:


> Captain Haider, Attained shahadat today in Balochistan
> View attachment 817055

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Bleek

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 817237


إِنَّا لِلَّٰهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُون

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

10 Terrorists incl imp Commander killed in Balochistan | ISPR |Feb 2022 .​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496512669221896193



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496510239121809413




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496508187889045513



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496509430673784832




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496506725947613191




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496506737997844486

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White privilege

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496520756267790344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

White privilege said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496520756267790344




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496831370030686210


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496831378842951681


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496835660791099393


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496831370030686210
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496831378842951681
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496835660791099393


Seems like he was hiding in mountains but some survelence asset found him out after which he was eliminated.
Excellent 👌.
Keep this good work up


----------



## Signalian

@Foxtrot Alpha 

Can a list be made which shows number of attacks conducted against Police, civilians, FC and Army since Gen RS retired ?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Signalian said:


> @Foxtrot Alpha
> 
> Can a list be made which shows number of attacks conducted against Police, civilians, FC and Army since Gen RS retired ?


Whether that list can be compiled or not, but it will be wrong comparison. Thats my take.


----------



## White privilege

PanzerKiel said:


> Whether that list can be compiled or not, but it will be wrong comparison. Thats my take.


Yes he tried to carry on the tempo of operations with his flair and fervour but soon realized that without legal cover and in face of political resistance, nothing much could be achieved.Bajwa knew that from get go so did not make much public effort to begin with.The present alleged _no capture rule _seems to be the only way forward.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Signalian

PanzerKiel said:


> Whether that list can be compiled or not, but it will be wrong comparison. Thats my take.


The intention isnt to compare COAS's and their tenures. My guess is that most of the attacks are/were against FC Baluchistan. Then against Army and remaining ones against Police and civilians. 

Army took most losses in KPK due to Ops, while FC is active in Baluchistan. The Police as well as Rangers see most action in Sindh than Punjab. There is hardly any incident in AJK in comparison to other provinces.

In the recent Peshawar attack, policemen were on duty so took the hit however the attack was against civilians. Is it so easy to carry weapons in Peshawar and not get detected by KPK Police or Traffic Police.



White privilege said:


> Yes he tried to carry on the tempo of operations with his flair and fervour but soon realized that without legal cover and in face of political resistance, nothing much could be achieved.Bajwa knew that from get go so did not make much public effort to begin with.The present alleged _no capture rule _seems to be the only way forward.


What's the equivalent of Sindh's SSU and Punjab's Elite Force in Baluchistan ?
What about an equivalent of Lahore's Dolphin force in Quetta and other cities of Baluchistan ?

These are not be decided by COAS but by CM's, Governors and other designated officials of the province.


----------



## PanzerKiel

Signalian said:


> There is hardly any incident in AJK in comparison to other provinces.


Hundreds of IEDs incidents near LOC on our side, some blown, some diffused, by indians....

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## White privilege

Signalian said:


> These are not be decided by COAS but by CM's, Governors and other designated officials of the province.


My point exactly. When Army realized it could not be the prime internal security agency due to political bickering, it backed down.I say screw it anyway, go for kinetic kills when there is no guaranteed prosecution



PanzerKiel said:


> Hundreds of IEDs incidents near LOC on our side, some blown, some diffused, by indians....


What...how did the Indians get the IEDs on _our side?? _Also were these incidents before or after the Musharraf ceasefire and Indian fencing??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

White privilege said:


> What...how did the Indians get the IEDs on _our side??_


Oh sorry.....Good morning. Smell some coffee dear.


----------



## Madni Bappa

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Seems like he was hiding in mountains but some survelence asset found him out after which he was eliminated.
> Excellent 👌.
> Keep this good work up


Will we ever use TB2s in Balochistan??


----------



## Signalian

PanzerKiel said:


> Hundreds of IEDs incidents near LOC on our side, some blown, some diffused, by indians....


AJK is a different ball game then. This concerns Army primarily.


----------



## Madni Bappa

@PanzerKiel 
Bhai jaan mera ye maan na hai k agar Balochistan aur Sindh mein waderon aur sardaron ka khatma kiya jae. To hamare aksar masail hal ho sakte hain.

Kya is nazarye mein koi sadaqat hai?


----------



## HRK

White privilege said:


> how did the Indians get the IEDs on _our side?? _


We have phone call recordings of Indian handlers having conversation with their agents in AJK about planting IEDs and have verifiable events otherwise the agent would not get paid.

Indian in past succeed to create a cell or you can say a less known so called political leader in exile was the main person who was arranging Human resource and political grounds to works for Indian interest.

As per last info in public domain as far as I know we claimed to bust that cell, but latest status is unknown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Madni Bappa said:


> @PanzerKiel
> Bhai jaan mera ye maan na hai k agar Balochistan aur Sindh mein waderon aur sardaron ka khatma kiya jae. To hamare aksar masail hal ho sakte hain.
> 
> Kya is nazarye mein koi sadaqat hai?


These people, whom you are referring to, are not present in Punjab or KPK. But even then, problems persist in these provinces as well. What do you think?


----------



## HRK

Madni Bappa said:


> Bhai jaan mera ye maan na hai k agar Balochistan aur Sindh mein waderon aur sardaron ka khatma kiya jae. To hamare aksar masail hal ho sakte hain.



بھائ مجاوروں کے مرنے سے مزار ختم نہیں ہوتے

Problem is Tribal nature of the society in these provinces you can kill heads of Tribes but then tribes will appoint new heads.

Only solution to this issue is Urbanization of the interior Sindh and Balochistan, this is the reason you see strong opposition to urbanization in these provinces by Sardars and Wadars in Sindh & Balochistan, Urbanization is a long term solution and there is no shortcut for this.



PanzerKiel said:


> These people, whom you are referring to, are not present in Punjab or KPK. But even then, problems persist in these provinces as well. What do you think?



The Nature of fundamental reasons of Terrorism in KPK and Punjab is different than fundamental reasons of Terrorism in Sindh & KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> *This is NOT a discussion thread but a Daily SITREP thread on activities of terrorists in Balochistan.*
> It will also cover the activities of Terrorist groups sympathizers sitting in Europe & North America.
> 
> I repeat, it is NOT a discussion thread. Forum members are welcomed to contribute with relevant news on topic, share tweets, current activity. *If you want to engage in discussion on any of the stuff posted here, please continue with the discussion on this thread*. :
> 
> *Thread Link for Discussion*
> 
> @The Eagle @jaibi @Horus @Arsalan kindly make it a Sticky thread


The funny part of the story, both of these provinces never celebrated a "cultural" day ever at any point in history. But since few years they are...and man some consultes are celebrating and even funding these activities.
The people who talk about national identity are being demonized, are main target in these provinces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madni Bappa

PanzerKiel said:


> These people, whom you are referring to, are not present in Punjab or KPK. But even then, problems persist in these provinces as well. What do you think?


They are in Punjab and KPK. They are a huge problem there too. But not as big of an existential threat.

Rogue Balochi and Sindhi waderas are literally threatening to start another insurgency almost every other day. Aik ne already insurgency lagai hui hai. Dosre aye roz dhamkiyan dete rehte hain k agar 18 amendment ko much huwa to wo ye kar de ge, wo kar de ge etc.



HRK said:


> بھائ مجاوروں کے مرنے سے مزار ختم نہیں ہوتے
> 
> Problem is Tribal nature of the society in these provinces you can kill heads of Tribes but then tribes will appoint new heads.
> 
> Only solution to this issue is Urbanization of the interior Sindh and Balochistan, this is the reason you see strong opposition to urbanization in these provinces by Sardars and Wadars in Sindh & Balochistan, Urbanization is a long term solution and there is no shortcut for this.
> 
> 
> 
> The Nature of fundamental reasons of Terrorism in KPK and Punjab is different than fundamental reasons of Terrorism in Sindh & KPK.


I agree we need to populate these areas and make them legit cities not some desolate country towns. If you watch Wildlens by Abrar you get sense that Iranian Balochistan is well settled and well integrated into their national framework.

In fact they can transit to and fro Iran and Pakistan for few weeks. I think this clause/law is being exploited by terrorist organizations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Madni Bappa said:


> They are in Punjab and KPK. They are a huge problem there too. But not as big of an existential threat.
> 
> Rogue Balochi and Sindhi waderas are literally threatening to start another insurgency almost every other day. Aik ne already insurgency lagai hui hai. Dosre aye roz dhamkiyan dete rehte hain k agar 18 amendment ko much huwa to wo ye kar de ge, wo kar de ge etc.


Its simple dear, the provincial government, with its inherent LEAs, doesnt want to take action against these due to vote areas, etc....Its not a problem of capability, the will is simply is not there. 

Its simple enough, if we dont want them to be eradicated, we shouldnt complain about them either.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Madni Bappa

PanzerKiel said:


> Its simple dear, the provincial government, with its inherent LEAs, doesnt want to take action against these due to vote areas, etc....Its not a problem of capability, the will is simply is not there.
> 
> Its simple enough, if we dont want them to be eradicated, we shouldnt complain about them either.


I'm saying that this should be integrated into something NAP in Raheel era. There needs to be a comprehensive long term plan regarding this.

A lot of these sardars have insiders in FC B I strongly suspect

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## HRK

fitpOsitive said:


> But since few years they are...and man some consultes are celebrating and even funding these activities.


exactly .... people are not paying attention to this but let me tell that the First Sindhi Cultural Day was announced by World Sindhi Organization which was the front of RAW in USA, now they openly support cessation of Sindh from Pakistan.

But we might be unknowingly did a better thing to adopt it officially at Provincial level and now could take the ownership and could give direction other than what their proposers originally wanted.

_We must not let the ownership of these events go to some other entity especially the to any foreign institute or organization, I too noted the involvement of US embassy in Pakistan with Sindhi Culture day and Balochi Culture days as a potential threat_.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

HRK said:


> exactly .... people are not paying attention to this but let me tell that the First Sindhi Cultural Day was announced by World Sindhi Organization which was the front of RAW in USA, now they openly support cessation of Sindh from Pakistan.
> 
> But we might be unknowingly did a better thing to adopt it officially at Provincial level and now could take the ownership and could give direction other than what their proposers originally wanted.
> 
> _We must not let the ownership of these events go to some other entity especially the to any foreign institute or organization, I too noted the involvement of US embassy in Pakistan with Sindhi Culture day and Balochi Culture days as a potential threat_.


Haha, nice strategy. One shot two kills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

@HRK I have a proposal here, that essentially extends your idea.
Pakistan should announce 4 long weekends in a year. Mid march, mid June, mid September and mid December. Dates can be changed. That should be last Friday plus Saturday and Sunday. Abolish all other holidays excluding 9 and 10th moharram and 12 rabiul awal.
Each long weekend should be dedicated to the culture of one province. Let's say a cultural day. And as number of provinces increase, multiple provinces may be combined in any single cultural day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Sayfullah

PanzerKiel said:


> Its simple dear, the provincial government, with its inherent LEAs, doesnt want to take action against these due to vote areas, etc....Its not a problem of capability, the will is simply is not there.
> 
> Its simple enough, if we dont want them to be eradicated, we shouldnt complain about them either.


Solution to all this is break Pakistan into at least 30 new provinces. Make every division in Pakistan a province. We will have lots of opposition if we do this and maybe insurgencies as well but, I rather we fight once and solve this issue forever then us being stuck in a never ending counter insurgency war. If we break Pakistan into at least 30 new provinces, we might see an increase in terrorism but it will only be for a short period because these small provinces will urbanize the area and solve the issues forever.
One grand major counter insurgency war against all traitors is better then daily never ending low level counter insurgency war. 







This should be image of provinces in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

OFF-TOPIC


fitpOsitive said:


> @HRK I have a proposal here, that essentially extends your idea.
> Pakistan should announce 4 long weekends in a year. Mid march, mid June, mid September and mid December. Dates can be changed. That should be last Friday plus Saturday and Sunday. Abolish all other holidays excluding 9 and 10th moharram and 12 rabiul awal.
> Each long weekend should be dedicated to the culture of one province. Let's say a cultural day. And as number of provinces increase, multiple provinces may be combined in any single cultural day.


I also had similar thing in my mind but only for Karachi city the idea was inspired by Dubai Shopping festival but including Sports and Cultural events like 2 weeks of Sports, Shopping and Cultural events in city in the month of June or July.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSarZameen47

HRK said:


> exactly .... people are not paying attention to this but let me tell that the First Sindhi Cultural Day was announced by World Sindhi Organization which was the front of RAW in USA, now they openly support cessation of Sindh from Pakistan.
> 
> But we might be unknowingly did a better thing to adopt it officially at Provincial level and now could take the ownership and could give direction other than what their proposers originally wanted.
> 
> _We must not let the ownership of these events go to some other entity especially the to any foreign institute or organization, I too noted the involvement of US embassy in Pakistan with Sindhi Culture day and Balochi Culture days as a potential threat_.


Wait who is funding other cultural days then , foreign funding also? 🙄


----------



## HRK

PakSarZameen47 said:


> Wait who is funding other cultural days then , foreign funding also? 🙄


Initially it was NGO thing, even now some of the events are organized by NGOs.

But now specially from this year the visibility of US embassy in the events of Sindh and Baloch cultural days was much larger than previous years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Signalian said:


> @Foxtrot Alpha
> 
> Can a list be made which shows number of attacks conducted against Police, civilians, FC and Army since Gen RS retired ?


I was working on similar project back in 2020. Could not keep up due to increased commitment at work…. Area of focus was kpk and Balochistan… check the post on page 1



Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Some quick analysis of attacks in Q-1 2020. Their can be further analysis based on the data available offline.
> 
> Key notes
> 
> *BLF* was most active group and had record number of attacks, major chunk of the attacks were Ambush, hinting towards the fact that militants had prior knowledge of the Military convoy movements
> *Heavy weaponry *is being deployed by the Militants in large number of attacks, RPG 7, LMG (PKM) is being utilized
> *Snipers* are deployed in Ambush attacks or when O.P (outposts) are attacked. They provide cover fire for assault team to close in
> *BRAS -* has been utilized for targeted attacks on camps / O.Ps. Their attacks have resulted in most causalities
> *BLA - Central & BRA - Central *- were largely inactive, all the attacks were carried out by *BLA - Bashir Zeb Group & BRA - Bebagar Faction.*
> All four groups have separate accounts & would not claim responsibility for each other's attack. Hinting towards the fact that their are internal rifts.
> *BLA - Bashir Zeb Group & UBA* had carried out atleast one joint operation (excluded from chart below). To be noted, *BLA central* always had differences with UBA. *BLA Central Leadership* have accused Mehran Marri (brother of Hyrbaryar Marri) of stealing funds from BLA & handing them to UBA. Weapons cache were stolen from BLA & handed to UBA. It is for this reason BLA Central never approved of working with UBA & BLF (BRA to an extent too).
> 
> View attachment 620513
> View attachment 620514
> View attachment 620515
> 
> 
> @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSarZameen47

HRK said:


> Initially it was NGO thing, even now some of the events are organized by NGOs.
> 
> But now specially from this year the visibility of US embassy in the events of Sindh and Baloch cultural days was much larger than previous years.


This is very worrying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*7 Terrorists killed by SF's in an IBO in Balochistan - March 2022 .*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501230874817298433

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501225593329037319


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501225604196098053

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501451031015616512



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501152729980444675

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## 313ghazi

PanzerKiel said:


> Hundreds of IEDs incidents near LOC on our side, some blown, some diffused, by indians....



That's interesting. We never heard about these.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

@PanzerKiel seriously, maybe it's just me but we only ever hear about shelling on LOC. We don't live very close though.

Didn't know they did IEDs too. 🙄😱

Also on PDF at this time? Is this an early start or a late night? 😉

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

For research and study purposes i am going to share few screen grabs from new BLA video. Points to take away from it
- Instructor appears to be pashtun baloch
- fancy range and uniforms are all gone
- They are training probably along pak iran border region
- Training now is more mission specific, they are rehearsing the mission tactics
- Access to NVG, Thermal Optics, Thermal scope

























@PanzerKiel

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> For research and study purposes i am going to share few screen grabs from new BLA video. Points to take away from it
> - Instructor appears to be pashtun baloch
> - fancy range and uniforms are all gone
> - They are training probably along pak iran border region
> - Training now is more mission specific, they are rehearsing the mission tactics
> - Access to NVG, Thermal Optics, Thermal scope
> View attachment 823820
> View attachment 823821
> View attachment 823822
> View attachment 823823
> View attachment 823824
> View attachment 823825
> View attachment 823826
> View attachment 823827
> 
> @PanzerKiel


ttp-baloch separatists nexus? using weapons that US left behind? if it isnt a continuous supply, then they will run out of them soon.


----------



## WinterFangs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504203639753162756indian sponsored BLA etc have been getting battered (understatement) recently, they have been quiet recently, maybe planning something that the secret service have picked up on hence this action?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

WinterFangs said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504203639753162756indian sponsored BLA etc have been getting battered (understatement) recently, they have been quiet recently, maybe planning something that the secret service have picket up on hence this?


As per rumours (again just rumours) terrorist are seeking soft civilian target & schools are one the possibility

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504148145080451073

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*6 Terrorists killed & 1 Soldier Martyred in Balochistan - March 2022 .





 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507748647219441672



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507728726338981899



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507728733326741506




 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507728740343857162



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507721424403939330*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Primus

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 828990
> View attachment 828991


Salaam,

Which weapon is that on the far right in the first picture?


----------



## PanzerKiel

Huffal said:


> Salaam,
> 
> Which weapon is that on the far right in the first picture?


PK Machinegun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Primus

PanzerKiel said:


> PK Machinegun.
> 
> View attachment 828994


Thank you

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 828990
> View attachment 828991


ssg with RPK ? (2nd picture , extreme right )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

farooqbhai007 said:


> ssg with RPK ? (2nd picture , extreme right )


Yeah, they use it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## White privilege

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 828990
> View attachment 828991


Which particular ops are these from, can you also post in that thread too??

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## White privilege

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 828990
> View attachment 828991


Ok atleast tell us that drones and gunships are doing regular 🎯 practice on these _terries _instead of only ground ops.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*3 Terrorists killed by CTD in an Operation in Balochistan - April 2022 .*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509741036482048014


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*1 Terrorist killed by SF's in Kech , Balochistan - April 2022 .*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509943917349076994



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509929549295153154




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509952635926986757

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> *1 Terrorist killed by SF's in Kech , Balochistan - April 2022 .*
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509943917349076994
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509929549295153154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509952635926986757


Bad tooth day. 

I wish we could smoke out all traitors.


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511740602941124609

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Huffal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511740602941124609


Unknown Gunmen shot dead two BLF affiliated persons in Saravan , Iran - April 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511736118579974146



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511704247087558660

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

2 Terrorists killed & 2 Soldiers Martyred in Balochistan's IBO - April 2022​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512359005838008322


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512358277161664512



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512364650184290306


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> 2 Terrorists killed & 2 Soldiers Martyred in Balochistan's IBO - April 2022​
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512359005838008322
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512358277161664512
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512364650184290306


The evil militants are growing in strength but Mr Bajwa is busy meddling political affairs.


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517118445602717696
@Mirzah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

Major Shahid, Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

PanzerKiel said:


> Major Shahid, Balochistan.
> 
> View attachment 836618

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 836651


He is martyred??

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## White privilege

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 836651


Any more op. details?? Do we use _motorbikes _in ops as seen??

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

White privilege said:


> Any more op. details?? Do we use _motorbikes _in ops as seen??











Pak Army soldier embraces martyrdom in a terrorist attack in Balochistan


Another Pakistan Army officer, Major Shahid embraced martyrdom while fighting terrorists in Balochistan’s Awaran area on Friday, confirms ISP




www.globalvillagespace.com





Another Pak Army soldier, Major Shahid embraced martyrdom while fighting terrorists in Balochistan’s Awaran area on Friday, confirms ISPR.

Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) in its statement says that a group of militants ‘fire raided’ a security force check post in the Awaran area of Balochistan. The forces repulsed the attack and went after the terrorists in the mountains.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
5


----------



## Amaa'n

Sharing these here for purpose of research
From what i see, IS militants appears to be somewhere in Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517118445602717696


----------



## Areesh

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Sharing these here for purpose of research
> From what i see, IS militants appears to be somewhere in Balochistan
> View attachment 837196
> View attachment 837197
> View attachment 837198
> View attachment 837199
> View attachment 837200
> View attachment 837201



Hope our drones get them soon


----------



## Amaa'n

Areesh said:


> Hope our drones get them soon


Fear of drone strikes, militants issue advisory on RF emitors that can be planted on militants and will help to geolocate them….

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

2 Terrorists killed in Karachi IBO - May 2022 .​
CTD KILLS TWO TERRORISTS IN KARACH’S MARIPUR​

*KARACHI: The Counter-Terrorism Department (CTD) along with the intelligence agencies claimed to have shot dead two terrorists associated with a separatist group in Karachi, ARY News reported on Wednesday.*
According to incharge CTD, Mazhar Mashwani, intelligence agencies and CTD conducted a joint operation in Maripur area of Karachi in the wee hours of Wednesday, during which terrorists present in the area opened fire.
The law enforcement agencies returned the fire due to which two terrorists were killed, while their accomplice fled the scene.

The killed terrorists were identified as Allah Dino and Nawab and belonged to a banned organization.
_*Read more: WATCH: Son kept on calling dead mother after Karachi blast*_
Explosive material was also confiscated from the custody of the dead terrorists. Mashwani further said that the killed terrorists might be the accused involved in Saddar bomb blast.
It is worth mentioning here that one person was killed and 13 other were injured in the powerful bomb blast in Karachi’s Saddar on Thursday in which 2.5-kilogram explosive material was under as per the Bomb Disposal Squad (BDS) findings


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526779081337061376




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526855628223926273

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Karachi blast suspect received orders from Iran-based commander, says Pakistan​




A policeman stands guard at the site of a bomb blast in Karachi on May 17, 2022. (AFP)
Short Url








Karachi blast suspect received orders from Iran-based commander, says Pakistan


KARACHI: Counterterrorism authorities in Pakistan said on Thursday that a suspect in an attack in the port city of Karachi last week had been trained in Iran and was receiving instructions from the Iran-based commander of a Pakistani separatist group. One person was killed and several were...




arab.news




Updated 19 May 2022
NAIMAT KHAN
*May 19, 202221:31*



Allah Dino, killed by police in a gun battle on Wednesday, was trained in Iran, says Counterterrorism Department
Iran and Pakistan regularly accuse each other of harboring militants that launch attacks on the neighboring country

KARACHI: Counterterrorism authorities in Pakistan said on Thursday that a suspect in an attack in the port city of Karachi last week had been trained in Iran and was receiving instructions from the Iran-based commander of a Pakistani separatist group.
One person was killed and several were injured in a bomb blast late on May 12 in the Saddar neighbourhood of Karachi. The assault was claimed by the little-known Sindhudesh Revolutionary Army (SRA), a dissident faction fighting for independence in the province of Sindh.
The attack came two weeks after a female suicide bomber killed four people, including three Chinese nationals, in an attack on a minibus carrying staff from a Beijing cultural program at Karachi University.
In a press release on Thursday, the Counter Terrorism Department (CTD) for Sindh said special investigation teams formed in the wake of the latest spate of attacks were able to identify a number of suspects through intelligence sources and the use of technology.
Police used intelligence gathered from the investigation teams to trace three suspects from the Saddar attack on Wednesday as they traveled by motorcycle to transport explosives in Karachi on the instructions of what the CTD said was an Iran-based SRA commander called Asghar Shah.
In a gun battle with the three suspects, two identified as Allah Dino and Nawab Ali were killed while a third suspect fled the scene.
“The accused (Allah Dino) had been taking instructions from Asghar Shah, who operates his group (of the SRA) from Iran,” Syed Khurram Ali Shah, a senior CTD official, told reporters on Thursday.
“The eliminated terrorist Allah Dino was a master of bomb-making and he got his military training from neighbouring country Iran,” the CTD press release said.
Iran and Pakistan regularly accuse each other of harboring militants that launch attacks on the neighboring country. Both nations deny state complicity in such attacks.









Karachi blast suspect received orders from Iran-based commander, says Pakistan


KARACHI: Counterterrorism authorities in Pakistan said on Thursday that a suspect in an attack in the port city of Karachi last week had been trained in Iran and was receiving instructions from the Iran-based commander of a Pakistani separatist group. One person was killed and several were...




www.arabnews.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527191423761653761


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527200649217073154



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527215065547546625




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527222614170779651

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## python-000

Iran backed NON state actors shia extremist & terrorist sleeper cells groups active in Karachi...


----------



## PDF




----------



## Amaa'n

PDF said:


> View attachment 847462


Number is registered to Imran Kan….but not the one leading Azadi March tomorrow. There is another number on file too


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529106088796336129

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538091372544155648


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538082976189272064


----------



## RescueRanger

Ex-ANA weapons making it across the border into Pakistan:


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

6 Terrorists incl Commander killed in an IBO in Balochistan | June 2022 .​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538527820837691399


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538531990231822337



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538532160113606656



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538530994273374208




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538531005019168768




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538514130260627458


----------



## Signalian

@Areesh

Listened to a youtube interview by a retd Brig involved in 70's Baloch insurgency. He mentioned that Army let own soldier get shot but would hardly target Baluchis to result in a kill, like warning shots.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

3 Terrorists killed in an Operation in Mastung , Balochistan | July 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543260276291928064مستونگ میں سی ٹی ڈی کاخفیہ اطلاع پرآپریشن،3 دہشت گرد ہلاک​*Published On 02 July,2022 08:35 pm*





مستونگ: (دنیا نیوز) بلوچستان کے ضلع مستونگ میں سی ٹی ڈی کاخفیہ اطلاع پرآپریشن میں 3 مبینہ دہشت گرد فائرنگ کے تبادلےمیں ہلاک ہوگئے۔
ذرائع مطابق سی ٹی ڈی کے عملے کو مستونگ کے نواحی علاقے کے نواحی علاقےگنج کستوری میں ایک کمپائونڈ میں مبینہ دہشت گردوں کی موجودگی کی اطلاع ملی جونہی سی ٹی دی کا عملہ وہاں پہنچاتو مبینہ دہشت گردوں نے فائرنگ کردی جوابی فائرنگ کے نتیجے میں 3 مبینہ دہشت ہلاک ہوگئے جن کے قبضہ سے اسلحہ وگولہ بارود بھی برآمد ہوا ہے۔
ذرائع کے مطابق دہشت گردوں کےقبضہ سےاسلحہ وگولہ بارود برآمد ہواہلاک ہونےوالےدہشت گرد تخریب کاری، اغواء برائے تاوان اورٹارگٹ کلنگ میں ملوث تھے،دہشت گردوں کی لاشیں سول ہسپتال کوئٹہ منتقل کر دی گئیں ہیں۔









CTD kills three alleged terrorists in Balochistan


CTD kills three alleged terrorists in Balochistan




dunyanews.tv






*CTD kills three alleged terrorists in Balochistan
02 July,2022 11:13 pm*


MASTUNG (Dunya News) – Counter-Terrorism Department (CTD) on Saturday gunned down at least three alleged terrorists were killed in an operation in Balochistan’s Mastung area.

According to sources, on a tip off the presence of terrorists in a compound, CTD carried out an operation in Mastung’s Ganj Kasturi area. As soon as the CTD personnel reached there, the alleged terrorists opened fire.

In an exchange of fire, three alleged terrorists were killed on the spot, while, weapons and ammunition were also recovered from their possession.

Sources further said that arms and ammunition were recovered from the possession of the terrorists. The slain terrorists were involved in extremist activities, kidnappings for ransom and targeted killings.

The bodies of the terrorists have been shifted to Civil Hospital Quetta.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543503633702174720


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543253027099971584



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542453181694840834



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478081944026062852



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470305055182053380


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Lt Col Laiq Baig martyred, two terrorists killed in Balochistan: ISPR : July 2022 .


Lt Col Laiq Baig martyred, two terrorists killed in Balochistan: ISPR*

*July 14, 2022*






A group of 10-12 Terrorists abducted Lieutenant Colonel Laiq Baig Mirza serving in DHA Quetta and his cousin Umer Javed on Tuesday while returning to Quetta near Warchoom, Ziarat, after having visited Quaid's residency.
According to ISPR, on receipt of information, Army Quick Reaction Forces were immediately despatched to chase fleeing Terrorists who traced them moving to their hideouts in general area Mangi Dam.
A deliberate search operation was launched by security forces using SSG troops and helicopters.
Resultantly, yesterday night a group of 6-8 Terrorists was spotted moving in a Nullah in nearby mountains by one of the teams of security forces. On sensing their possible encirclement, Terrorists shot Lieutenant Colonel Laiq Baig Mirza Shaheed and attempted to flee.
In ensuing exchange of fire, two Terrorists have been killed while a cache of IEDs, explosives and ammunition has also been recovered.
However, in the process, remaining Terrorists along with other abductee Omer were able to flee for time being.
Determined to recover the innocent civilian hostage and apprehend perpetrators, sanitization operation in the area by security forces continues unabated despite bad weather conditions.
Security Forces remain resolute to thwart such cowardly attempts at sabotaging peace, stability and progress of Balochistan.
Meanwhile, President Dr. Arif Alvi and the Prime Minister Muhammad Shehbaz Sharif have expressed deep grief and sorrow over martyrdom of Lieutenant Colonal Laiq Baig Mirza in Balochistan.
In their separate messages of condolence, they prayed for elevation of ranks of the martyr in heaven and for giving patience to the bereaved family.
The President said the nefarious tactics of the terrorists cannot weaken resolve of the nation.
In a tweet, the Prime Minister said our law enforcement agencies will hunt down all those who perpetrated this heinous crime and bring them to justice.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547786658283544580

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547787551246671872


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547634066458939393







Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

5 Terrorists killed & 1 Soldier Martyred in Balochistan's IBO | July 2022 .​
Security forces kill five terrorists in Ziarat operation: ISPR

July 15, 2022




(File Photo)
As many as five terrorists of the banned Balochistan Liberation Army (BLA) were killed during the follow up clearance operation held on the night of July 14 and 15 to recover the abducted cousin of Shaheed Lieutenant Colonel Laiq Baig Mirza and apprehend the perpetrators.
According to Inter Services Public Relations, during the ongoing recovery operation in Ziarat area, a terrorists’ hideout was identified and cleared by security forces near Khost in Khalifat mountains.
The terrorists opened fire on the closing-in troops, resulting into Shahadat (martyrdom) of Havildar Khan Muhammad, once encircled by the forces.
The BLA terrorists were killed in ensuing heavy exchange of fire whereas the sanitization operation would continue in the area to apprehend the remaining perpetrators and recover abducted Omer Javed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547926492650172416



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547935915883917314



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547904875823919104










Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "As many as five terrorists of the banned Balochistan Liberation Army (BLA) were killed during the follow up clearance operation held on the night of July 14 and 15 to recover the abducted cousin of Shaheed Lieutenan


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "As many as five terrorists of the banned Balochistan Liberation Army (BLA) were killed during the follow up clearance operation held on the night of July 14 and 15 to recover the abducted cousin of Shaheed Lieutenant Colonel Laiq Baig Mirza and...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

IED diffused in an Operation in Balochistan , Pakistan | July 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548234286712569857



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548193130712682499


----------



## Signalian

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> IED diffused in an Operation in Balochistan , Pakistan | July 2022 .​
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548234286712569857
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548193130712682499


Sitting in chill,one assistant helping, another on looking. No proper kit, no protective gear. Still the job is completed and I hope FC sends special thanks to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550169698725158913


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550119727543881729


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Video footages, confessions expose so-called Baloch missing persons fighting against Pak Army | July 2022 .*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550162631486574598


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

2 BLA Terrorists arrested by CTD Balochistan in an Operation| July 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552976180780883968


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553020008682475520



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553015495170875393











Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Counter Terrorism Department Balochistan arrested two terrorists of a banned organization in an operation in Mastung on Friday. According to CTD spokesman, the arrested terrorists were involved in killing of twenty


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Counter Terrorism Department Balochistan arrested two terrorists of a banned organization in an operation in Mastung on Friday. According to CTD spokesman, the arrested terrorists were involved in killing of twenty passengers in Khad Kucha area...




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

06 Terrorists killed & 1 Soldier Martyred in an IBO in Balochistan , Pakistan | July 2022 .​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553213653381533696



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553270693839732736





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553270710700744704





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553079952467283973




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553076438898823168


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Bangulzai debunks propaganda over missing persons killing in Ziarat*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553039719835074565


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553040417205243904




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553040553742327810




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552965465865179136





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552940480006086662




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553267335284535296


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Man carrying IED killed as device explodes in Jamshoro: officials​Mohammad Hussain Khan Published *August 4, 2022 Updated about 22 hours ago





A view of the area near the Jamshoro deputy commissioner’s office in Kotri after a man was killed following an IED explosion at the spot on Thursday. — Screengrab from video provided by author
1x1.2x1.5x
A man was killed when an improvised explosive device (IED) that he was carrying exploded near the deputy commissioner's office in the Kotri city of Sindh's Jamshoro district early on Thursday morning, officials said.
Jamshoro DC Farid Mustafa confirmed the incident, saying that according to police and Rangers, the deceased was identified as Allah Bux.
As the IED exploded, the man died on the spot, not too far from the DC office, he told Dawn.com, adding that if the device was successfully planted, "it would have caused destruction and loss of life as people start visiting my office in the morning".
Separately, Jamshoro SSP Javed Baloch told Dawn.com that the IED exploded in the alleged suspect's hand and a part of his hand "blew up". He was also allegedly carrying a remote control which was to be used for exploding the device, the SSP said.

He added the "suspect" had gone missing five months ago but his family hadn't reported his disappearance to the police.
According to bomb disposal squad official Ramzan Kanwar, 200 to 300 grams of explosives and ball bearings were packed in a canister to make the IED.
He told Dawn.com that the deceased's body was "badly damaged" in the explosion.
SSP Baloch said no group had claimed responsibility for the incident so far, but the involvement of the Sindhudesh Revolutionary Army, which had been claiming blasts targeting officials and railway tracks in Sindh, could not be ruled out.
Bomb disposal squad official Kanwar also pointed out that the main line of the upcountry and down-country railway also passes at some distance from the DC office.



*








Man carrying IED killed as device explodes in Jamshoro: officials


Part of deceased's hand blown up, say police; BDS official says 200-300g of explosives, ball bearings used for making the device.



www.dawn.com










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555063469086482432


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
*At least one person was killed in a hand grenade blast at Khuzdar market on Wednesday while five people, including one woman, were injured, reported Aaj News.*

The blast took place near Azadi Chowk and the injured were shifted to a nearby hospital. Police and rescue officials reached the spot and an investigation into the blast got underway.

Balochistan Chief Minister Mir Abdul Quddus Bizenjo condemned the "bomb blast", according to a statement issued from his office, it was reported.

The chief minister expressed regret at the loss of life and said the elements subjecting innocent people to terrorism were not deserving of any leeway.


----------



## ghazi52

/./.
Two Pak Army soldiers martyred in gunfight with terrorists in Balochistan's Harnai: ISPR​Naveed Siddiqui
August 14, 2022 






A combination photo of Pakistan Army soldiers, Sepoy Qayyum (L) and Naik Atif, who were martyred in Balochistan on Saturday.


Two Pakistan Army soldiers embraced martyrdom in Harnai, Balochistan during a gun battle with terrorists, the military's media affairs wing said on Sunday.

In a statement, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said terrorists fire raided a security forces post in Harnai's Khost area on late Saturday night which was successfully repulsed by soldiers.

The armed attackers attempted to flee after ambushing the forces, the ISPR said.

"The escaping terrorists were pursued into the nearby mountains and an exchange of heavy fire ensued, and as a result, two valiant sons of soil, Naik Atif and Sepoy Qayyum embraced martyrdom," the statement added.

It said the gun battle also left Major Umer injured, while causing losses to the terrorists.

The military's media wing said, "at the eve of 75th Independence Day, security forces remain determined to thwart attempts at sabotaging peace, stability and progress of Balochistan."

On Saturday, an army soldier was martyred in an IED blast in Lower Dir as militants stepped up attacks against security forces in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Similarly on Aug 9, four soldiers were martyred in a suicide blast at a military convoy in the Mir Ali area of North Waziristan district.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Terrorist outfit UBA Commander killed with 2 fellow terrorists in Dargas area of Iran by unknowns | Aug 2022 .*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560593572742991872



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560490831920103424




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560555952516071426



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560552215793881089


----------



## Sifar zero

@Amaa'n @Horus
No input from you guys.
When will you post sitreps??


----------



## White privilege

Sifar zero said:


> @Amaa'n @Horus
> No input from you guys.
> When will you post sitreps??


Regarding what?? Something going on??


----------



## Sifar zero

White privilege said:


> Regarding what?? Something going on??


They used to post sitreps now they don't.


----------



## Sifar zero

A patriotic Baloch brother from Dera Bugti was martyred by terrorists today.
His name was Aloo Bugti,he is among the several Baloch who fought against terrorists and were martyed by terrorists.









Abdul Baloch (@AbdulBaloch71)


ڈیرہ بگٹی اور سوئی میں دہشتگردی کےواقعات پر تاحال قابو نہ پایا جا سکا،آج دن دھاڑے سینیٹر سرفراز بگٹی کے ساتھی آلو بگٹی کو دہشتگردوں نےقتل کردیا۔ مسلح دہشتگرد سوئی ڈیرہ بگٹی شہر کے اندر دندناتے پھر رہے ہیں اورکوئی ہوچھنے والا نہیں۔ @OfficialDGISPR @PakSarfrazbugti @anwaar_kakar




nitter.it

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## White privilege

Sifar zero said:


> A patriotic Baloch brother from Dera Bugti was martyred by terrorists today.
> His name was Aloo Bugti,he is among the several Baloch who fought against terrorists and were martyed by terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abdul Baloch (@AbdulBaloch71)
> 
> 
> ڈیرہ بگٹی اور سوئی میں دہشتگردی کےواقعات پر تاحال قابو نہ پایا جا سکا،آج دن دھاڑے سینیٹر سرفراز بگٹی کے ساتھی آلو بگٹی کو دہشتگردوں نےقتل کردیا۔ مسلح دہشتگرد سوئی ڈیرہ بگٹی شہر کے اندر دندناتے پھر رہے ہیں اورکوئی ہوچھنے والا نہیں۔ @OfficialDGISPR @PakSarfrazbugti @anwaar_kakar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitter.it


We are in this together. Uniformed or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Multiple sources have confirmed that BNA chief Gulzar Imam was arrested in "Balkan region" & has been repatriated to Pakistan. *




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570099283210416129



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570114738561990661



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570371104581251072


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571505648805847046


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571505688962109447

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

3 terrorists killed in operations - Sep 2022​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573580259148140544


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573230118029369345


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572850301798961153


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572864661787140097


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

4x Terrorists killed during IBO conducted by CTD Balochistan | Sep 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574673599612555265


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574614175678332929


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574659859617746944


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574659877313601536


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574659892614504449


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574721982918115328


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
At least two killed, 12 injured in Balochistan’s Kohlu blast​
Nature of the blast yet to be ascertained
BR 

At least two killed, 12 injured in Balochistan’s Kohlu blast

*At least two people were killed and 12 injured on Friday in an explosion in the main market of Balochistan’s Kohlu district on Friday, Aaj News reported.*

A large contingent of local police and levies swarmed the locality and cordoned it off. A bomb disposal squad was also summoned to ascertain the nature of the explosion.

The injured were rushed to District Headquarters Hospital. Some of the injured are said to be in critical condition.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Security forces kill 2 terrorists in Karachi | Oct 2022 .​
*Security forces kill two terrorists in Karachi

October 01, 2022*







Two terrorists, belonging to a banned organization, have been killed in an encounter with law enforcement agencies in Tessar town area of Karachi.
The DIG Counter terrorism Department, Asif Ejaz Shaikh informed media that four police personnel were also injured in the encounter who were shifted to hospital.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576160391607951360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576098377145946113


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576143919527579648









CTD guns down two ‘terrorists’ in Karachi


KARACHI: The Counter Terrorism Department (CTD) claimed to have killed two suspected terrorists of banned outfit in an operation in Karachi’s




arynews.tv







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576524484026114048


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

4x Terrorists killed during IBO conducted by CTD Balochistan | Oct 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576448070803460097


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576444505062277120


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576471794843721729


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576473538751791105


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

White privilege said:


> Regarding what?? Something going on??





Sifar zero said:


> They used to post sitreps now they don't.





ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.
> View attachment 884387




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577893076277903360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
At least 3 killed, 5 injured in Mastung blast​Ghalib Nihad 
October 14, 2022

At least three people were killed and five injured when their vehicle was hit by a landmine blast in Balochistan’s Mastung district on Friday, according to an official.

Assistant Commissioner Dasht Fareeda Tareen told _Dawn.com_, that the blast targeted people who were visiting the Kabo area to collect the body of a tubewell operator who was killed on Thursday night.

“The operator was murdered last night and his body was abandoned at a deserted place nearby,” she said, adding that the vehicle carrying the deceased’s relatives hit a landmine, thus causing casualties.

She said authorities were facing difficulties to reach the area due to landmines planted by “certain elements”.

Meanwhile, Balochistan Chief Minister Mir Abdul Qudoos Bizenjo expressed grief over the incident and offered condolences to the aggrieved families.

Adviser to the Chief Minister for Home Mir Zia Langove, in a statement, sought a report of the incident from the Mastung deputy commissioner.

“We will foil all such plans by external elements aimed at destroying peace in the province,” he added.

On Sep 30, at least one person was killed and 20 injured in an explosion in the main market of Balochistan’s Kohlu district.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

In Karachi, CTD has arrested a terrorist involved in attack on Chinese nationals - Oct 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580865718224314368


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580962498005434376


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580962509888311297


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

5 terrorists killed during exchange of fire with SF's in Balochistan , Pakistan - Oct 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581848882677706753


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581694157810151424


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581690146470391809


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581690873754320896


----------



## hussain0216

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> 5 terrorists killed during exchange of fire with SF's in Balochistan , Pakistan - Oct 2022 .​
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581848882677706753
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581694157810151424
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581690146470391809
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581690873754320896



It's a process of making terrorism against Pakistan incredibly costly against these idiots


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

4 Terrorists killed during exchange of fire with SF's in Balochistan , Pakistan - Oct 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582362951230423040


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582256605256482821


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582267235308949504


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582270585694191616


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582277371855802368


----------



## ghazi52

.,
*PISHIN: *A police officer was martyred in an attack by unknown assailants while providing security to a polio team in Balochistan on Tuesday.

According to the police, the head constable was protecting the team administering the polio vaccine when he was shot dead.

The deceased, Muhammad Hashim, was on duty in the Killi Tarata area. After the incident, the police cordoned off the area and began a search operation. An investigation into the incident has been initiated.

The five-day anti-polio drive in Balochistan started on October 24. The coordinator of Emergency Operation Center (EOC) Balochistan, Zahid Shah said that the campaign would take place in 426 union councils of 19 districts of the province.

He said in a statement that the campaign aims to administer polio drops to over 1.7 million children up to five years of age in the districts.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585235801910411265


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Terrorist who martyred the former CJ Balochistan High Court arrested - Oct 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586271600701509632



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586289917109600257



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586267194383822850



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586332797114863616




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586265460865368065










Ex-BHC CJ Noor Meskanzai’s murder suspect arrested | The Express Tribune


The prime suspect of former Balochistan High Court (BHC) chief justice Muhammad Noor Meskanzai’s assassination was arrested




tribune.com.pk


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586994160191606790

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Security forces kill four terrorists in Balochistan: ISPR

November 01, 2022*





File photo
In an exchange of fire with security forces, four terrorists were killed in general area of Kaman Pass near Shahrig, in Balochistan on Monday.
According to the ISPR, an Intelligence Based Operation commenced yesterday in Kaman Pass near Shahrig, to clear a hideout of Terrorists. Security Forces were heli dropped near suspected location of terrorists to cut the escape routes and clear the hideout.
However, during the establishment of blocking positions, terrorists opened fire onto the Security Forces, resulting into Shahadat of Sepoy Shafi Ullah and Sepoy Muhammad Qaiser.
A cache of arms and ammunition including Improvised Explosive Devices have been recovered.
The clearance operation, however, continues to apprehend other terrorists in the area.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587130274776743938




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587116669171912705



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587122017848918018



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587122026875359232



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587114854049107969


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587519290332401667


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*CTD conducted an IBO and successfully arrested 2x most wanted terrorists **- Nov 2022* .



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588555748627296256


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588557085553623041



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588554968927436800


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590175635624038402


----------



## ghazi52

Hub, Balochistan....

*November 08, 2022. 2130 hours,* CTD got a credible source information that BLA suspects namely Dost Muhammad and Muhammad Ismail, who are close aide of BLA A commander Jaffar alias Mullah Amin and Mujeeb alias Akash Zehri, are travelling from Hub River area towards Sakran Road to carry out terrorist activities against Attock Cement Factory machinery and workers. 

On this info, the CTD Team Lasbela conducted an IBO near Lasi Farms Sakran Road Hub, whereby a temporary blockade was established to restrain the movement of M/cycle riders, during the course of action a suspicious M/cycle with muffled faces were signalled to stop but the rider attempted to escape the scene, however was managed to cease, that lead to the successful apprehension of the aforementioned suspects. 

The recoveries include: 3 KG Military Grade Explosive 
1 Electric Detonator 
4 Mtrs Prima Cord 
1x Hand Grenade 
https://twitter.com/zarrar_11PSF
During preliminary interrogation the suspect revealed to have facilitated BLA activists in Hub on the behest of Mullah Amin, Mujeeb alias Akash and Zaheer alias Zeb, in terms of logistics, arms @ ammunition, besides their own terrorist activities 
against Attock Cement Factory assets & manpower. 

The suspects are also privy to the execution of magnetic IEDs against journalist Shahid Zehri and SF Syed Habib Shah at Hub, wherein both were killed.

Case is being registered at Police Station CTD Khuzdar. An investigation has been launched to arrest remaining members of the network. 

More raids are planned for other areas of Balochistan. :
Spokesman CTD Balochistan.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*CTD conducted an IBO and successfully arrested 6x most wanted terrorists - Nov 2022* .




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590413478267097088



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590023743950446592



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590022580294938624



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590175643127676928


----------



## ghazi52

Bolan Operation was a success, BLA accepts terrorists killed were its members. Missing persons of Qadeer Mama are brought down dead from Bolan mountains by Security Forces. These terrorists were looting local traders, threats, robberies, extortion


















Terrorists killed in Bolan were involved in extortion, killing locals. Operation was conducted in Bolan mountains where woman or children cannot reach. Terrorists defeat hidden by Fake propaganda by VBMP5 & Qadeer Mama that women & children were abducted during Operation.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
CTD Balochistan has arrested two associates of BLA, named Abdul Wajid and Jan Muhammad from Quetta with pistols and hand grenade. Both have got training at BLA camp @ Nagaho mountains and were facilitating terrorist network at Quetta.
In another IBO today near Lasi Forms sakran road Hub, two more terrorists of BLA Dost Muhammad & Muhammad Ismail were apprehended with explosives, detonators and hand grenades. Both belong to the group which carried out attacks against journalist Shahid Zehri & Habib Shah.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Two terrorists killed in Hoshab IBO: ISPR​BR 
November 18, 2022 








*Pakistan Army killed two terrorists during an intelligence-based operation (IBO) in Balochistan’s Hoshab area, the military’s media affairs wing said on Friday.*

The operation was conducted in the general area of Balor, an Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) statement said.
“As a result of continuous intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance of the area, a location of the terrorists was identified and security forces were heli-inserted. While the establishment of positions by security forces was underway, two terrorists opened fire,” the statement read.

It said that two terrorists were killed in the ensuing heavy exchange of fire and a cache of arms and ammunition, including IEDs, was recovered.

The killed terrorists were involved in firing incidents on security forces and civilians and planting improvised explosive devices (IEDs) on the M-8 motorway, it said.

“Security forces, in step with the nation, remain determined to thwart attempts at sabotaging peace, stability, and progress of Balochistan,” the ISPR said.

Earlier, six policemen were martyred in a fierce gun attack in the Wanda Shahab Khel area of Lakki Marwat district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, on Wednesday.

According to sources, terrorists attacked a police mobile in the limits of Dadiwala police station in Lakki Marwat.
The martyred cops included ASI Ilm Deen, Detective Foot Constable Ahmed Nawaz, Lower Head Constable Zubair, Frontier Reserve Police’s Sepoy Usman Ali, Constable Mahmood Khan, and driver Dil Jan.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> Two terrorists killed in Hoshab IBO: ISPR​BR
> November 18, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pakistan Army killed two terrorists during an intelligence-based operation (IBO) in Balochistan’s Hoshab area, the military’s media affairs wing said on Friday.*
> 
> The operation was conducted in the general area of Balor, an Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) statement said.
> “As a result of continuous intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance of the area, a location of the terrorists was identified and security forces were heli-inserted. While the establishment of positions by security forces was underway, two terrorists opened fire,” the statement read.
> 
> It said that two terrorists were killed in the ensuing heavy exchange of fire and a cache of arms and ammunition, including IEDs, was recovered.
> 
> The killed terrorists were involved in firing incidents on security forces and civilians and planting improvised explosive devices (IEDs) on the M-8 motorway, it said.
> 
> “Security forces, in step with the nation, remain determined to thwart attempts at sabotaging peace, stability, and progress of Balochistan,” the ISPR said.
> 
> Earlier, six policemen were martyred in a fierce gun attack in the Wanda Shahab Khel area of Lakki Marwat district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, on Wednesday.
> 
> According to sources, terrorists attacked a police mobile in the limits of Dadiwala police station in Lakki Marwat.
> The martyred cops included ASI Ilm Deen, Detective Foot Constable Ahmed Nawaz, Lower Head Constable Zubair, Frontier Reserve Police’s Sepoy Usman Ali, Constable Mahmood Khan, and driver Dil Jan.


2 Terrorists killed by security forces during IBO in Balochistan - Nov 2022 .​




(File Photo)
In Balochistan, two terrorists were killed by the security forces during Intelligence Based Operation in general area Balor, Hoshab.
According to the ISPR, the IBO was initiated to clear a hideout of terrorists, linked with firing incidents on security forces and civilians besides planting of improvised explosive devices on M-8 in Hoshab.
During ensuing heavy exchange of fire, both the terrorists were killed, while a cache of arms and ammunition including Improvised Explosive Devices has been recovered.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593652365231538183


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

9 Terrorists killed & 3 wounded terrorists arrested by security forces during IBO in Balochistan - Nov 2022​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596520042304344064

*Security forces kill nine terrorists during IBO in Balochistan*

*November 26, 2022*





(File Photo)
Security forces killed nine terrorists while three others arrested during intelligence based operation in Siah Koh area of Balochistan on Saturday.
According to ISPR, intelligence agencies were in search for these terrorists since the September 30th blast in Kohlu Bazar that killed two passers-by and injured nineteen.
The same organization and its terrorists were involved in kidnapping for ransom, extortion and attacks on security forces in the region.
Moreover, these terrorists were also targeting engineers and laborers working on development projects in Balochistan. The terrorists were now preparing for attacks in Kohlu, Kahan and Maywand areas.
The search operation of the security forces in the area is still underway



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596531657343135750

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596500657099640832



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596510179943534592



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596498474186555394



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596505377847541760


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

10 Terrorists killed & 1 arrested in SF's Operation in Balochistan - Nov 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597789129755963393


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597663223393964032


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597657107855130624


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597653509998280704









Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Ten terrorists were killed while one other was apprehended in injured condition during an exchange of fire with security forces in general area Hoshab. According to ISPR, the exchange of fire took place when secur


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Ten terrorists were killed while one other was apprehended in injured condition during an exchange of fire with security forces in general area Hoshab. According to ISPR, the exchange of fire took place when security forces conducted an...




www.instagram.com


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
Explosion in Balochistan's Awaran kills one, injures seven​A banned militant outfit has claimed responsibility for the attack.

Correspondent
December 10, 2022






A Frontier Corps (FC) personnel. PHOTO: REUTERS

An explosion in a local market in the Awaran district of Balochistan killed a shopkeeper and injured seven others on Saturday.

Reportedly, an improvised explosive device planted in a shop exploded and killed Nasir Ali, the shopkeeper. A woman and a child were also among the injured.

The injured were moved to a nearby DHQ for treatment. The area was cordoned off by security forces and an investigation was started into the attack.

Balochistan Chief Minister Abdul Quddus Bizenjo expressed grief over the incident.

The chief minister added that innocent shoppers were targeted in the attack and they will be arrested and prosecuted as per the law.

A banned militant outfit has claimed responsibility for the attack.

Earlier on November 30, at least four people, including a policeman and a woman and her son, died while more than two dozen others sustained injuries in a powerful blast in Quetta’s Baleli area on Wednesday that targeted a police patrol.

A senior security official said on the condition of anonymity that the initial police investigation suggested it was a suicide attack. The suicide bomber rammed his explosive-laden vehicle into the police truck. There was a huge blast in which the police truck was destroyed, the official said.

The Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) claimed responsibility for the attack. In a statement, the TTP said that its fighter detonated a car bomb near a customs post to avenge the killing of its founding member Umar Khalid Khurasani, according to AFP.









Explosion in Balochistan's Awaran kills one, injures 7 | The Express Tribune


A banned militant outfit has claimed responsibility for the attack




tribune.com.pk


----------



## Bratva

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605712083982487554

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605712795391078400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606551695626047488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606571616498061312


----------



## ghazi52

At least 4 injured in grenade blast in Quetta: CM Bizenjo​



Chief minister directs police to make security arrangements in city more effective.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607032682533240834


----------

